# New to BnB and looking for a buddy



## kjfrost79

Hi,
My name is Kim and I have been ttc since October 2010, I am currently CD22 of a normally 26 day cycle. I would love a buddy/some buddies to go thru it with x


----------



## apple25

Hi, I haven't been ttc as long as you, just 3 months, but I would love to be your buddy, I am on CD22 of a normally 29 day cycle


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, I'm Carla 
I am also new to this site and also looking for buddies to walk this path with. 
I have only been trying for 3 months now, 
currently day 8 of my usual 33 day cycle.


----------



## kjfrost79

skweek35 said:


> Hi Kim, I'm Carla
> I am also new to this site and also looking for buddies to walk this path with.
> I have only been trying for 3 months now,
> currently day 8 of my usual 33 day cycle.

hi carla 
how u today am feeling okie it coming upto 25th day 2morrow so only 1 day left till my cycle start fingers cross it doesnt x


----------



## kjfrost79

hi i defo new to site i dont know how to relpy lol
how u?
am feelimg okie coming uoto 25th day 2morrow so only 1 day left till my cycle start finger cross it doesnt x


----------



## kjfrost79

hi well ive just had some blood test this to make sure am releasin some egg find out in a few wk x


----------



## skweek35

oh no, oh well will have to try again next month. Are you using bbt and opk's??


----------



## Amber4

Hey everyone. I would also like some buddies here as i'm new too :) I have been ttc since February. I'm 5 days late now for my period, so hoping this is the month.

Hope everyone is okay x


----------



## kjfrost79

Skweek35, no not using anything yet but my friend did give me some opk's i've misplaced them at the moment whilst we've been decorating, i think i will try them next month if i'm not pregnant this time x

Hi Amber4, have you done any tests yet? good luck, let us know how you get on x

Well the :witch: is due 2moro, i'm trying not to symptom spot but i'll admit i have noticed my boobs are sore today. Wish me luck, stay away evil :witch:


----------



## Amber4

Not took a test yet. I wanna wait it out as long as i can to see if just my periods playing up. I don't wanna get myself all excited for a bfn! x


----------



## apple25

kjfrost79- we have close to the same cycle AF is due for me on the 9th I hope she stays away for both of us!

Amber4- Good luck!! this could be your month! :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Amber, welcome to BnB. keeping everything crossed and sending :dust: that you get your BFP this month!! 

Kim: I always find my boobs are really sore for a week before the AF arrives, but will hold thumbs and cross everything for you!!! I got another neg OPK's at this morning. So will continue with temping and opk's till I get a positive. if not will try again next month.


----------



## Amber4

Thanks everyone :) 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## FragileDoll

I started TTC last month and my AF showed up yesterday, waiting for O. Lots of baby dust to you all wonderful ladies. :flower:


----------



## skweek35

Hi FragileDoll, 
No need to worry about not getting your BFP, early days but happy practising!! 

:dust:


----------



## kjfrost79

hi apple yes so do i it getting close to my 26th but i need to keep my mind of thinking bout it good luck to u too x


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hi FragileDoll,
> No need to worry about not getting your BFP, early days but happy practising!!
> 
> :dust:

I just end up stressing myself to the core, can't help I'm just too paranoid. Thank you for the advice, much appreciated. Lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## kjfrost79

skweek35 thank u i just tryin not to think bout it cause ive decided my mind play tricks on me lol x

and fragiledoll dont worry it early day just enjoy the practising that the funny part x


----------



## pilotbaby

Hi everyone- I am also new and don't really know what most of the abbreviations mean. We have been ttc for 14 months.


----------



## FragileDoll

pilotbaby said:


> Hi everyone- I am also new and don't really know what most of the abbreviations mean. We have been ttc for 14 months.

Welcome to BnB, pilotbaby. Not to worry, I had a hard time to cope up with the abbreviations too. :flower:

Check this out:
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## skweek35

Hi gals, hope you are all doing well!! 

Hi Pilotbaby, welcome to BnB. Stick with us, and share in the joys of this amazing journey. There are ups and downs but sticking around here we can all share the experiences and half the 'downs'. 

There is a thread that explains all the abbreviations - I still find myself going back there to check what some of them mean, hehe 
If you go to the main page - I think its in tech support.


----------



## skweek35

oopps correction - at the top of the page is a link to the the main page 'babyandbump'


----------



## kjfrost79

pilotbaby said:


> Hi everyone- I am also new and don't really know what most of the abbreviations mean. We have been ttc for 14 months.

hi pilotbaby am also new to this as well so i dont get what abbreviations mean but can thru it togther lolx


----------



## kjfrost79

hi how are you 
well it 26th day of my cycle date and still know sign yet so finger cross it doesnt come i just hate waiting around x


----------



## apple25

pilotbaby- when I first signed up I had to looked up every post on that! and I am still looking up half of them.

kjfrost79- I know what you mean about trying not to think about it. The more I think about it the more stressed I get I know I should just stay away from the TWW forum all together. I get depressed if i see someone at 7-10dpo with a BFP and I am 12dpo or whatever with a glaring white negative. I will have my fingers x'ed for you that AF stays away!


----------



## kjfrost79

apple25- thank u yes it hard every little pain and i think it my period starting and how long do u wait for before u take a test lol x


----------



## apple25

Well I took one today at 12dpo and it was so white in the test area that there was absolutely no mistaking that it was negative! Haha.. But I am just counting myself out this month and I should get AF by saturday, I can already feel the precramping, I am in a HORRIBLE mood, and had a small start of spotting yesterday so I am not going to test again. On to next month the way I see it.


----------



## kjfrost79

well ive had no crapping and my stmoach isnt swollen like normal n my mood hasnt kick in yet but there still time lol, aww like i said we move on to next month but the practising is so much fun haha


----------



## apple25

Welp AF showed up today I knew she was coming! on to next month! and there is always the practicing!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Amber, welcome to this thread. Any news from your side yet? Have you done a test yet?? 
Hey Kim, any sign of af? Fingers crossed she is a no show for you this month!


----------



## kjfrost79

hi everyone well it day 28th and there know sign yet of af i keep pain on my left side and today it on my ride side doesnt feel like period pain at the mo and ive been kinda calm at the mo no mood swing which am shock at lol so i will see what 2morrow bring 
hope everyone okie? xx


----------



## skweek35

ooohhh, holding my breath and crossing everthing!!!!


----------



## kjfrost79

hi everyone hope ure having a good wkend 
well it day 29th of cd and no sign yet ive had few light spotting but no af yet so god know what going on am normal go 26 days n this month is way out x


----------



## skweek35

oh sounds really good!!! FX!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Myangelavery

hi all new here too! ttc since sept 2010 my daughter was stillborn. On cd 9 but my had sex only on cd 9 when she was conceived so we just bd from day 8 to 15. BFP to all!!<3


----------



## skweek35

Hi myangelavery - welcome to this thread! 
So sorry to hear of your loss, but good on you for getting back up again and trying again!!


----------



## kjfrost79

hi everyone well it day 30cd still no sign of my af but i have had some light bleed on a morning but nothing for the rest of the day do am a little confused what going if anying one can help
hi myangelavery am sorry to hear ure lost but am happy ure here with us too x


----------



## skweek35

I really have no idea - maybe just wait a few more days and wait or test now and see what happens.


----------



## kjfrost79

hi thanks i will see what happens in the next few day if same i will do test but it doing my head not knowing what going it the frist time it gone this long on my cd x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I just got my first smiley face on CBopk's today!!! so FX that all goes well for me too!! 

GL


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yeah defo finger cross for u 2, well I did a test this morning and it was negative so it either my period is just realy light or something eles is going on but am going to try n not let it get to me move on to never month x


----------



## skweek35

hang in there kim, always fun trying again next month! teehee


----------



## kjfrost79

Haha I know that i was thinking too it alway fun making baby haha, the only think I have to is work out my ovalation day is with this one Been so light x


----------



## skweek35

oohhh that might be a bit tricky. I would highly recommend getting opk's to help with that one!!! 
I felt like a kid at school getting a sticker - when I saw that smiley face for the first time!!!! What a big kid I am!!! haha


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla thank you, yes I will get some then n give then ago, well my blood test came bk ok so the reception said but I will to see what the dr say next wk lol


----------



## skweek35

Still no sign of AF??


----------



## kjfrost79

no it didnt show just had that light bleed now and again so roll on next month 
how u doing x


----------



## kjfrost79

Well my af finally turned up today at 32 cd so now I need to work my ovulation day out now who that going to be fun lol x


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi, i think my cycles are close to yours, i have been trying since october 2010 too, my last AF was july 3rd so can we be buddies? im really new to this site so any buddies would be lovely :) x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi tryingforno2 how are u? And welcome I've only been on this site a few wk now so more buddies the better lol, well I normally go ever 26cd but this month gone way off balance it 32cd so Trying to work out when am ovulation going to be fun lol my name Kim x


----------



## tryingforno2

hi kim, my names danii :) Im very happy to be another buddy for you as your my first lol. i get very confused working out my ovualtion days, i have only ever got a positive ovualtion test once in almost 10months trying and that was i june lol so hopefully i will get it right this month, and i hope you do too :)
do you have ovulation kits? because if you go from the last day of your bleeding maybe you can work it out that way? xxx


----------



## kjfrost79

No not yet but am going to buy some I think and give them a go this time, well I started light bleeding on my 28cd but only on/off so do you think I go from then or from 2day that what confusein for me x


----------



## tryingforno2

oh right well i got a bundle of 30 (15 pregnancy tests and 15 ovultions) tests online and the seem to be really good, i would maybe start from the first day you had bleeding, count 2 weeks i think it is? just start checking after 10 from the first bleed? thats what i would do, xxx


----------



## kjfrost79

which website was that from? please yeah that what i was thinkin aswell i do normally get pain in my side when am ovulation so finger cross i do again cause this month i didnt x


----------



## tryingforno2

i really hope you work it our :) i know how disappointing it is, very hard not to think about also :( 
https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/ovulation-tests.htm i got them from here, they are really cheap but really good i think? xx


----------



## kjfrost79

thank you i will have a look xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
So sorry to hear AF arrived today!!! 
To work out when you are ovulating I would suggest opks from early in the cycle. 
I missed my ovulation last month as I only tested on the day my apps where suggesting I was ovulating. Seems like I ovulate earlier than they suggest. 

I'm doing well thanks. 
Well even better tonight as I finally mangaged to pin my DB down to set a wedding date!!!!! SO the weekend of 5th April 2013 - which happens to be our 5 year anniversary! What better way to celebrate our first 5 years together?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla thank u, yeah am going to buy some so I start doing that with my cd being so late this time it going to make it hard to work out my ovulation time n them blood test said I didn't at 21 day but I think it maybe cause I ovulate later this time but am bk to see the dr in 2 wk so we will see what he as to say, 
Aww that is brilliant news congratulating n yes that does sound nice :) :) x


----------



## skweek35

looks like you've got a 2ww of your own, 
Are you hoping for assistance this time round? 
FX that all goes well at the docs.


----------



## apple25

skweek35- Yay for setting a date! I love weddings. That sounds lovely to have your wedding on your 5 year anniversary :)

kjfrost79- Boo for AF :( That's the worst when you are late but never get that BFP. 

I feel like I've been away from BnB for too long! But I've been researching and I think this cycle I am going to try the sperm meets egg plan. Have any of you heard of or tried this before?


----------



## kjfrost79

yeah i have ive just order some opks to help me this time round and we'll see what happens x

apple25 hi how u? yeah it does my head when ive been going 26cd for ages then i go 32cd but never mind on to the next month, no i never heard of that u'll have to tell me more bout it plz :happydance:
x


----------



## skweek35

sperm meets egg plan?? I have seen the thread on here but never looked into it.


----------



## kjfrost79

hi i never heard of it but my friend just told me something bout it but am going to google it lol x


----------



## skweek35

I will have a look into it this weekend - I hope - a rather busy one ahead of me with hair appointment, shopping and pressies to wrap oh and then dinner with the in laws on sunday!!! 
So might only be next week that I get back on here. Have a good weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Well am working sat doing hair at home so I won't be on here much, have a fab wkend :):) xx


----------



## apple25

Hi ladies sorry I have been super busy but the sperm meets egg plan goes like this:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. 

They also go on to say trying too often can dry up your cervical mucus. It also says something about taking Robitussin cough syrup to make your cervical mucus runnier. The plan was made up for couples who have suffered a miscarriage, or for a couple that has been pregnant before and cannot seem to get pregnant again, or anyone who does not have ignificant infertility problems that need to be tested and treated. But the website is https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm 

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi apple25 yeah I google it myself n read the same thing it does sound good to me as well so I think Iam going to give it a go the month too so finger cross it work for us lol 
Have a fab weekend too x


----------



## skweek35

ooooh that sounds like a good plan - will have to see if I can convice DB to give it a try.


----------



## kjfrost79

Haha I know am trying to get my to have a go too fx we can lol x


----------



## skweek35

Well I'm still trying to pluck up the courage to talk to db about seriously TTCing for #1 before the wedding. got a date set to look into venues!! yay I just want my ring now hehe 
no pressure on db!!! haha


----------



## apple25

skweek35- Yay I bet you are so excited to look at venues! 

I totally messed up the sperm meets egg plan this month, didn't start testing with the OPKs early enough and I'm pretty sure I missed ovulation. Still trying every other day tho so we will see...I'm not optimistic


----------



## skweek35

Hey apple25 

Thanks - yes I am really excited - finally get to begin serious wedding plans even though I havent offically been asked yet - teehee 

I am hoping if I am not already preggies to start sperm meets egg plan next month. Might be better as I will be on school holiday for the next 5 weeks!!!


----------



## apple25

Wedding planning is so much fun! Do you know when is he going to ask? Maybe he is trying to surprise you, my husband bought the ring and I knew he had it but then he waited like 3 months before asking me. It was agony! haha


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi everyone hope ure okie? Well I haven't been on for the last few days cause my Internet been playing up, well am day 9cd so if I go bk to my 26cd then I need to be testing my Opks from today n I've already told my partner we are giving sperm meet egg plan lol xx


----------



## apple25

Glad your internet is back up. Yay! did he agree to it?


----------



## kjfrost79

Yeah me too lol, yes I think so he just nods he head at me when I bring it up but I did a opk test n it was negative so I'll try again 2morrow x


----------



## skweek35

hey apple - 
I sure hope he is planning a really big surprise for me. I have told him which ring I would like and just hope he gets it right or gets something else just as lovely. 
I think the fact that he allowed me to set a date says, to me at least, that the 'big question' will be asked soon. 
We are going away for a few days in august - so maybe then?? 
Will just have to wait and see what happens. Will keep you all informed. 

Glad to see you back on line Kim!! 
Not having a internet can be really frustrating.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi who u better let us know when it happens n wouldn't that be nice if you get the ring u want n when ure away as well 
Well my n my other half have been together a yr today n I think I maybe ovulate so I hope were having a romantic nite hehe 
Yes am glad am bk too xx


----------



## apple25

Yes you will have to let us know! I bet he will ask when you go away that would be romantic :) 
Congrats on your one year anniversary!


----------



## kjfrost79

thank you apple 25 well am going to a ann summer party 2morrow nite so am going to but something to spice up are ovulation nite so it more fun lol x


----------



## apple25

Good idea :) I tried that this month too


----------



## skweek35

thanks ladies - yes popping the big question while we are away would be really romantic. I have told him I dont want to know when he is going to ask me - I want some of this to be traditional and a surprise. 

Started looking at dresses today - some really nasty people out there. 
But equally some really helpful people too.


----------



## skweek35

thanks ladies - yes popping the big question while we are away would be really romantic. I have told him I dont want to know when he is going to ask me - I want some of this to be traditional and a surprise. 

Started looking at dresses today - some really nasty people out there. 
But equally some really helpful people too.

Kim - happy anniversary !!! hope you had a really romantic evening with OH


----------



## kjfrost79

or congrat hun hope u had a fab time,yes they are but dont listen to them 

thank u yeah we had a nice time i went to ann summers party lastnite n got something to spice up are nite so he doesnt feel like am just useing him to make baby lol xx


----------



## skweek35

oohhh!!! all I need to do is suggest bringing out sexy undies and he is there haha


----------



## kjfrost79

yeah that why ive order some lol cant wait till they come hehe x


----------



## skweek35

oohhhhhh giving me ideas to order more too 
hehe


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies how are u all 
am okie well i dont think i ovaulate this month i did the opk test and there was on day when i got a line but it was very light so now i just have to sit and wait to see what happens this month x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim - I'm well, Holidays have officially began for me - now that classroom is moved and settled!!! 
Off to try on dresses today!! hopefully have a good idea of what I would like to weat after today - not too sure if I will get away with a halterneck with deep plunging necklne in a church though - oohh imagine the vicar faces with me at the alter showing cleavage!!! teehee!!! 
Hope you are doing well


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yeah am okie ta am at dr this afternoon to talk bout my blood test to see what happens next
Who now that now that would be funny the vicar wouldn't know where to put is face lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim, 
How did the doctors appointment go today? Any answers or solutions?? 

hehehehehe!!!! 
Dress shopping went really well today!!! all 3 shops came up with similar dresses - loved all!! lucky for me - none with plunging neck lines! All are sooo flattering! the last one is my favourite though and happens to be the cheapest. 
I have also had an offer from a friends friend who used to make wedding dresses - not sure I would want to leave this sort of job for someone whose work I havent seen before.


----------



## kjfrost79

hi well my blood came bk good i am so i am ovulate so he now decided to send to see a gyno more answer cause when i ovulate am in alot of pain and he also said my that my partner as to have a sperm test too cause we both had kids before.
Who very nice but i bet it hard to decide what dress to have n that is nice bout the lady who want to make u one asnt she got anying pic of dress that she made before so u can have a look x


----------



## skweek35

Great to hear you've been refered to the gynae! 
I really don't know if she has pics of the dresses she made before. Will have to chat to her about and see what she says


----------



## kjfrost79

thank u i know i hope the appointment come thru quick hate waiting for stuff like that haha 
yeah i would too x


----------



## skweek35

oh well, I'm defo trying again next month - :witch: made her appearance this morning!!!


----------



## kjfrost79

or know never mind like you said try again next month get ure sexy outfit ready hehe x


----------



## skweek35

well I plucked up the courage to talk to DB tonight and he said we could seriously give this baby making thing a go for the next few months. If I get a bfp fab otherwise we will wait till after the wedding!! 
I am so hoping I get my bfp in the next 2 months now!!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Aww that nice sometime I think it hard to talk my other half he just seen to go with the flow with trying for a baby, well double fx for u know it will happen &#58389; xx


----------



## skweek35

Have you tried the sperm meets egg plan? 
When I explained the plan to DB he seemed to like the idea of lots of BDing!! haha


----------



## kjfrost79

we give it a try this month but when i did the opk i only got a faint line so we just give it a go anyiny way cause it defo fun trying n he wont say no to that lol x


----------



## skweek35

When does a man eversay no to :sex:? haha


----------



## kjfrost79

haha that is so true x


----------



## apple25

Hi ladies how have you been? I have been MIA sorry....How long have both of you been trying? sorry if too personal I am just wondering. Hope you are both having a great weeken


----------



## skweek35

hey apple 
I'm doing well thanks 

I have been trying since March '11 so onl 5 months now 
And you?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi apple I am good thank apart from am bk to work 2morrow after a wk so am&#57432; lol we have been trying seen oct last yr X


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies - I tested today @ 12dpo and got a BFN, so I'm out this month too. Waiting on AF to show up on the 2nd. 

How are you all? :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Fragiledoll - dont count yourself out yet. you might still get your bfp this month. 
I am currently CD3. We are planningo on trying SMEP this month.


----------



## apple25

Since March 2011 too I don't think I ovulated that month tho..I keep getting so paranoid that there is something wrong that I haven't gotten BFP but I see you ladies have been trying just as long or longer than me. Makes me feel better. 
Fragiledoll- check out this thread Ihttps://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/687654-reassurance-those-upset-early-bfns.html I hope it works but basically its saying most women do NOT get bfp until after they miss their period. It's so hard when you see women getting bfp on 7dpo but it just isn't typical. Most women implant btw 6dpo-12dpo and you cannot get a positive until after implant.


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hey Fragiledoll - dont count yourself out yet. you might still get your bfp this month.
> I am currently CD3. We are planningo on trying SMEP this month.

AF is due on the 2nd - had a few symptoms i.e. weird dreams from 4dpo onwards, trouble sleeping ever since 6dpo and mild cramps which wont last for more than seconds every 3-4 days. I have been trying SMEP for the last 2 months of NTNP - but don't know where we go wrong. :shrug:

We BD 4-5 times near and before O and give one day rest every other day. This cycle we BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15, not sure if a day gap lessen my chances of conception - Perhaps, we do not BD enough. It's frustrating!


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> Since March 2011 too I don't think I ovulated that month tho..I keep getting so paranoid that there is something wrong that I haven't gotten BFP but I see you ladies have been trying just as long or longer than me. Makes me feel better.
> Fragiledoll- check out this thread Ihttps://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/687654-reassurance-those-upset-early-bfns.html I hope it works but basically its saying most women do NOT get bfp until after they miss their period. It's so hard when you see women getting bfp on 7dpo but it just isn't typical. Most women implant btw 6dpo-12dpo and you cannot get a positive until after implant.

I do feel upset when I don't get a BFP - DH and I have been NTNP since May. But I wont count May as my month as I didn't know anything about Ovulation and it's role in conceiving until I did a little research and found out one fine day. I endup crying whenever AF shows up and feel like there's something wrong within me that's why I'm not getting my BFP. All my friends who got married conceived right away - within one cycle but why it's getting so hard on me? I ask myself - WHY ME??


----------



## apple25

It's really hard when your friends get pregnant right away. My two best friends both are super super fertile they are both pregnant right now with their second babies and both got pregnant on the first try with both babies. It's hard to keep positive especially when you see women you know get pregnant so easily. I just keep trying to remind myself that there are a lot of women that just don't get pregnant right away and it takes several months. I also get so bummed when I see AF :( Our cycles are close we can be cycle buddies next month if stupid AF does show up. Praying she stays away for both of us tho!!


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies i know what u mean bout seeing other ppl around u that can just get preganat at the drop of a hat, but i remember my friend to took nearly 2yr to get perganat but it did work for her so it will work for us that what we got to keep thinking, i got perganat with ellie while i was on the pill n now it taken forever am just waiting to get my appointment to see the gyno to see what happening with my body lol am a wk to see if my AF turn up x


----------



## skweek35

I think we all in the same boat- feeling frustrated that some ladies around us fall pregnant just thinking about babies!! 
Let keep FXed that we will all get out BFP's this cycle. 
:dust: to all


----------



## apple25

We just have to stay positive! Hoping we get our :bfp: soon and that :witch: stays away. 
skweek35- Have you got any wedding news to distract us?! :wedding: What will your colors be?


----------



## skweek35

hehe 
I really have no idea as to colours as yet. Any suggestions??


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> It's really hard when your friends get pregnant right away. My two best friends both are super super fertile they are both pregnant right now with their second babies and both got pregnant on the first try with both babies. It's hard to keep positive especially when you see women you know get pregnant so easily. I just keep trying to remind myself that there are a lot of women that just don't get pregnant right away and it takes several months. I also get so bummed when I see AF :( Our cycles are close we can be cycle buddies next month if stupid AF does show up. Praying she stays away for both of us tho!!

How long are your cycles? when is your AF due? I see in your ticker that you're CD01, did the witch showed up or what? For sure - we will!


----------



## FragileDoll

kjfrost79 said:


> hi ladies i know what u mean bout seeing other ppl around u that can just get preganat at the drop of a hat, but i remember my friend to took nearly 2yr to get perganat but it did work for her so it will work for us that what we got to keep thinking, i got perganat with ellie while i was on the pill n now it taken forever am just waiting to get my appointment to see the gyno to see what happening with my body lol am a wk to see if my AF turn up x

Maybe we think a lot about TTC? :wacko: These ladies I know (my friends who got pregnant right away after marriage) they didn't know anything about Ovulation and it's role in conceiving, neither they know their luteal phase nor how long their cycles really are. They don't stress over TTC maybe that's the trick doing for them, I guess. :wacko: 

I have also heard using lubes lessen your chances of conception because it kills sperms - I really do not want to try with a lubricant on but I am too dry down there and it hurts whenever we try without lube. :blush:

Would definitely try SMEP this month was discussing with DH last night.


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> I think we all in the same boat- feeling frustrated that some ladies around us fall pregnant just thinking about babies!!
> Let keep FXed that we will all get out BFP's this cycle.
> :dust: to all

If not this month - then the next will be ours for sure! :dust: :dust:

When are you getting married?


----------



## apple25

skweek35- what time of year will you have your wedding? I did black dresses for my wedding as I had some bigger girls in it and I wanted them to feel comfortable and also wanted the girls to have a dress they could possibly wear again. Unfortunately then the colors for my wedding became Black and White not what I wanted but oh well I couldn't make anyone understand I didn't want my colors to be the color of the girls dresses. I love the look of dark purple dresses too tho. What is your favorite color?
FragileDoll-I am suppose to get AF today I've got to delete that ticker it might be bad luck haha. My cycles have been getting shorter and shorter 26 day then 25 days. If I don't get AF today then I'm on CD27 soo at the very least I'm increasing my luteal phase which I'm excited about. I've been taking a b6 vitamin and prenatal vitamins. Have you thought of trying preseed? I am really dry too I am going to order some as soon as AF shows up. I tried drinking grapefruit juice this month b/c I heard that would increase CM but I don't think it worked.


----------



## skweek35

Hey apple and fragiledoll - not too sure when the wedding is at the mo. All just depends on if I get my BFP this month. If I do then wedding will be 6 April 2013. 
I dont get BFP this month then might move wedding forward to April 2012. 
Also depends on when we can get a venue booked for. Hopefully start looking at these things next friday when we are back from our short break away.


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> skweek35- what time of year will you have your wedding? I did black dresses for my wedding as I had some bigger girls in it and I wanted them to feel comfortable and also wanted the girls to have a dress they could possibly wear again. Unfortunately then the colors for my wedding became Black and White not what I wanted but oh well I couldn't make anyone understand I didn't want my colors to be the color of the girls dresses. I love the look of dark purple dresses too tho. What is your favorite color?
> FragileDoll-I am suppose to get AF today I've got to delete that ticker it might be bad luck haha. My cycles have been getting shorter and shorter 26 day then 25 days. If I don't get AF today then I'm on CD27 soo at the very least I'm increasing my luteal phase which I'm excited about. I've been taking a b6 vitamin and prenatal vitamins. Have you thought of trying preseed? I am really dry too I am going to order some as soon as AF shows up. I tried drinking grapefruit juice this month b/c I heard that would increase CM but I don't think it worked.


I tried looking for Preseed everywhere at the stores near my place - But I currently reside in a muslim country and there are some restrictions on such products here - they would also give you a filthy look if you go ask about them at the counter. :rofl: 

I tried purchasing online but do not have a credit card, my bad. :dohh:

DH and I used olive oil and some household creams - but I have heard they kill sperms too. :wacko: I'm not using these stupid household thingies again - no matter how dry I am, I just want some :sex: without using any kind of lube no matter if it's hurt a little. :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Keep updating us about your marriage plans, skweek35. :hugs:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies well if I go my normal cd which is 26 that is on sat but if I do what I did last month an go 32 day well that next Friday so hopefully the af will stay away this month for me I've have started sign spottin yet just feel very bloated when I eat at the moment n yes my friend told me not use lube cause it kill sperm but she did tell me what I can use pre seed which is good for dryness down there cause am the same some month x


----------



## kjfrost79

Or and also my friend told me that zinc is good for men sperm too so am getting my man some of that when I can lol x


----------



## skweek35

The more I hear about preseed the more I am tempted to buy some. 

Although I am really tempted to start planning the :wedding: I really want to hold out till I get my ring. (still waiting for my ring!!!!) 
I only wanted to set a date as I have family and friends in South Africa who want to join us. 
I do really hope he hurries up, sorts out the ring - if he hasnt already and asks me. We have been together just over 3 years - think its about time he makes an honest woman of me now.:thumbup:


----------



## kjfrost79

I know I think of buying some too I'll give owt a try n am buying him some zinc too I'll give owt a try lol. I know I bet it hard when u want the wedding of ure dream n a baby but u will have both soon x


----------



## apple25

FragileDoll- ooh sorry! I guess I take for granted that I live where pretty much you don't get a dirty look no matter what you buy haha..Google how to naturally increase CM. It might give you some ideas that will help naturally
skweek35- He needs to hurry up! lol I am excited for you, you'll have to post a pic when you get it cuz I'm nosy like that I bet the ring is beautiful!


----------



## Paige.Br

Hello everyone! I am not on TTC right now, but then I would like to offer a hand to help, and an ear to listen to your stories if you need a companionship. God bless you all :kiss:


----------



## apple25

Oh and at walmart I just got a box of 3 frer for 7.98 why do I feel like I won something?! haha


----------



## skweek35

hey apple - I have told him what I want - as an engagement ring - just up to him now whether he will pay that much for my ring. 
The ring I tried on cost £2000!!! 
It's a triology diamond ring set in 18c white gold. The middle diamond is larger and the 2 outer diamonds the same size, altogether about 1 carat of diamond in the ring!! 
Just waiting to see if he buys that ring or something else. 
I will defo post pics of it - when I get it. 
As for the frer's - how much is 7.98 in stirlng? Sounds as if its really cheap. Will have to check out in ASDA's here (Wal-marts british counter part)

Hello Paige, you are most welcome here. 
I have PCOS and have been TTC since April. If nothing happens this next cycle I will be visiting the doc again - as she requested.


----------



## apple25

That ring sound gorgeous! I hope he gets you what you want. Lol I keep forgetting about the conversion it would be 4.89. It was a bonus buy two and there was a free one in the pack.


----------



## FragileDoll

I was spotting yesterday midnight and AF showed up this morning. I'm officially out this month now.


----------



## kjfrost79

hi fragiledoll aww am so sorry but u'll get bk too it next month am saw, am 5day away to see if my af turn up but am hoping it doesnt try n get past this week n look forward to making baby next month x

skweek35 aww the ring does sound lovely it may be few yr before i get my man down on one knee lol x

hi paige thank you i will defo have a look at that x


----------



## apple25

FragileDoll I'm so sorry I just got af this morning too :cry: on to the 5th cycle of trying. I don't know how these women do this for years they must be super human. It's awful. 
kjfrost Keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:
Thanks for the info paige!


----------



## apple25

oh and fragiledoll Evening primrose oil is suppose to greatly increase ewcm...


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> FragileDoll I'm so sorry I just got af this morning too :cry: on to the 5th cycle of trying. I don't know how these women do this for years they must be super human. It's awful.
> kjfrost Keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:
> Thanks for the info paige!

Aww, hun we are on the same CD - lets do it together this month. Hope you get your BFP soon. :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> oh and fragiledoll Evening primrose oil is suppose to greatly increase ewcm...

Yeah, a friend told me that. But as I mentioned I live in a muslim country currently - these products aren't available here in the stores near my place. Really looking for someone whom I can trust and send money via Western Union and they can get the products for me (EPO & Preseed) and send me through DHL - I'll anticipate more and also send shipping fares including with the price of the products. I am looking for someone who is ready to help - it's driving me nuts and I feel dreadful deep inside having negative thoughts about getting a BFP ever.


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah will look into it till go back and settle somewhere else lol. By the way, I have made a group for all of us - you can find the link in my siggy, gotta check it out and keep the thread updated too. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hey fragile - so sorry to hear that AF got you!!! We will have to try again together this cycle and FXed we will get our BFP's soon!!! 

My mother is officially driving me mad - I have told her goodness knows how many times that I am not thinking of any plans for the wedding till I get my ring!!!! 
And she keeps asking what we have already planned and what thoughts I have for this wedding!!! 
May I elope?? that would be so much simpler!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

My DH got me a normal one - not so expensive and not so cheap. He says he'll get me another one once he has got enough money - we are saving because we are planning to move somewhere abroad within 1 and half years time.


----------



## skweek35

FD - that is really sweet - showing his commitment to you with a token ring. I just wish my DB would full his finger out and ask me - even if it is with a token ring - at least then I know that he is committed to me. 
3 years together now - I think a ring long over due. Hoping to get my ring soon!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Okay, let me tell you on a top secret. He gave me the ring and proposed me after marriage. :rofl: He didn't had enough money at that time of marriage - he then saved up a little and got one 4 months later promising to get me another one within a short time.


----------



## skweek35

Ag FD that is sooo sweet - albeit a bit back to front - at least he was willing to show his commitment although he couldnt afford much - just goes to show we dont need money to show our love for someone else!!!


----------



## apple25

FragileDoll- We are on the same cd! We will do it this month :) I'm going to look at the group you made after dinner. Ah right muslim country I was hoping they would at least sell the evening primrose oil i think it came be used for other things cuz its a herb but darn. Can you get grapefruit juice at all? If you can stomach it I have heard woman see good results with ewcm and grapefruit juice. Where are you and your dh planning on moving to? Where are you from originally? I have never really been too far from the united states. I am nosy lol sorry, you don't have to answer.


----------



## apple25

aw doll thats so sweet of your dh!


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies well its getting close to 26cd and know sign yet or pain which is good for i normal start cramping round bout now.
Fangiledoll that sound so sweet i hope my man will one day get down on one knee i ask me to be his wife that and his baby would make my life so complate 
how u all doing today ladies? x :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, had a rubbish nights sleep - so much going through my head at the mo. I do really need to try to relax and forget about school matters for now. 
Hoping to get an accupunture appointment today - that should help to relax me.


----------



## kjfrost79

hi skweek35 i know the same feeling but my bout money all the time, who i never had that done before is it good? x


----------



## skweek35

I dont know, just curious. So many people have recommended I go for accu but never liked the idea of having loads of needles stuck in my body.


----------



## kjfrost79

yeah ive heard that it met be good to help cure anything so i would give it a go but let me how it goes x


----------



## skweek35

will do as soon as I can get hold of someone who does accu. 
will keep you informed


----------



## kjfrost79

Thank u x


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> FragileDoll- We are on the same cd! We will do it this month :) I'm going to look at the group you made after dinner. Ah right muslim country I was hoping they would at least sell the evening primrose oil i think it came be used for other things cuz its a herb but darn. Can you get grapefruit juice at all? If you can stomach it I have heard woman see good results with ewcm and grapefruit juice. Where are you and your dh planning on moving to? Where are you from originally? I have never really been too far from the united states. I am nosy lol sorry, you don't have to answer.

Hey apple, yeah we are I have removed my ticker cause I do not wanna stress myself out this cycle. :D

Yeah we are currently in U.A.E, I am originally from Iran and DH from Pakistan. We are planning to move to either Australia or UK soon after my DH's Graduation which is 1 and half years from now.


----------



## apple25

FragileDoll said:


> apple25 said:
> 
> 
> FragileDoll- We are on the same cd! We will do it this month :) I'm going to look at the group you made after dinner. Ah right muslim country I was hoping they would at least sell the evening primrose oil i think it came be used for other things cuz its a herb but darn. Can you get grapefruit juice at all? If you can stomach it I have heard woman see good results with ewcm and grapefruit juice. Where are you and your dh planning on moving to? Where are you from originally? I have never really been too far from the united states. I am nosy lol sorry, you don't have to answer.
> 
> Hey apple, yeah we are I have removed my ticker cause I do not wanna stress myself out this cycle. :D
> 
> Yeah we are currently in U.A.E, I am originally from Iran and DH from Pakistan. We are planning to move to either Australia or UK soon after my DH's Graduation which is 1 and half years from now.Click to expand...



I think that is awesome that you and your dh have found each other. Good thing for the internet! My dh is obsessed with the idea of visiting Australia one day, I'm not sure I could take the plane ride though. Wow I just looked at a map that would be a huge move, you must be very brave. :flower: I am trying my hardest to stay positive this month and NOT worry.


----------



## FragileDoll

apple25 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple25 said:
> 
> 
> FragileDoll- We are on the same cd! We will do it this month :) I'm going to look at the group you made after dinner. Ah right muslim country I was hoping they would at least sell the evening primrose oil i think it came be used for other things cuz its a herb but darn. Can you get grapefruit juice at all? If you can stomach it I have heard woman see good results with ewcm and grapefruit juice. Where are you and your dh planning on moving to? Where are you from originally? I have never really been too far from the united states. I am nosy lol sorry, you don't have to answer.
> 
> Hey apple, yeah we are I have removed my ticker cause I do not wanna stress myself out this cycle. :D
> 
> Yeah we are currently in U.A.E, I am originally from Iran and DH from Pakistan. We are planning to move to either Australia or UK soon after my DH's Graduation which is 1 and half years from now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is awesome that you and your dh have found each other. Good thing for the internet! My dh is obsessed with the idea of visiting Australia one day, I'm not sure I could take the plane ride though. Wow I just looked at a map that would be a huge move, you must be very brave. :flower: I am trying my hardest to stay positive this month and NOT worry.Click to expand...

I, myself fear planes not to mention lol. My brother in law is already settled in Australia. All of my relatives are in U.A.E, California, Canada and the UK.


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - I love flying. 
My very first flight was the night I first left Cape Town - flew to London!!! 12 hour flight which was a really bad flight, seriously bad terbulance!!! But I think that cured me! I have now flown more times than I can count.


----------



## FragileDoll

I keep flying every now and then - alone too many times. It's fun! :happydance:


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies well i think i spoke too soon ive been having some crapping pain and some light spotting this afternoon so it look like af is coming this month

and am okiw with flying just like takin off it make me feel really sick lol x


----------



## skweek35

Oh no Kim - so sorry to hear AF is about to arrive. 
Well went to Chinese doc this afternoon, asking for accu but all I got was chinese herbs and an appointment for accu next week after holiday. 
Not sure I will cook up the herbs but might try them tomorrow when DB is at work and have a chance to air the house afterwards.


----------



## FragileDoll

Sorry to hear AF is on her way hun. But we always have another month. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for your appointment, Carla. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## skweek35

thanks FD. 
I am just not looking forward to trying the funny tea in the morning


----------



## apple25

kjfrost79- Oh boo I hope AF stays away but don't worry we will get our BFP's soon! 

I mostly just hate the small spaces on a plane! I can hardly take elevators I get so panicked when I realize I am trapped with no way out. I am sort of wacko lol


----------



## skweek35

Apple - no at all wacky!!! I hate small places too. But just love that feeling of taking off and landing. 
Confession - I try to count down to the taking off and landing. Such a kid thing teehee


----------



## FragileDoll

Any updates from your side ladies?


----------



## apple25

skweek35 said:


> Apple - no at all wacky!!! I hate small places too. But just love that feeling of taking off and landing.
> Confession - I try to count down to the taking off and landing. Such a kid thing teehee

Aw that's cute I am too busy praying I am out of it alive haha


----------



## skweek35

Apple - HEHEHEHEHEHE 

FD - saw the chinese doctor yesterday afternoon. I told her I dont want the herb tea - and what did she give me - blinkin herb tea!!! URGH!!!! It tastes disgusting!!! 
Will see her again next thursday or friday for accupunture. 
Also got hold of the reflexology lady. Will be seeing her tomorrow morning at 11am. Really looking forward to that session. 
How are you doing?


----------



## apple25

skweek have you been able to choke down any of the tea? When will they do the acupuncture?


----------



## skweek35

um yes!!! URGH is all I have to say about the mud coloured tea!! 
held my nose and gulged down as much as I could 
threw the last little bit down the drain! 
Accupuncture follows next thursday or friday - depends on what time we get back from holiday. really looking forward to that. 
Reflexology is tomorrow morning 11am.


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, waiting for AF to leave so we can have rest of the cycle full of :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies well I've been light spottin on/off seen yest but nothing at the mo just feel bloated n tired glad to have finish work only one day I need to know if af is going to turn up cause am on hen due next wkend climbing tree lol 
Who I don't think I could drink that tea either It doesnt sound nice at all 
Hope ure all okie xx


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> I'm good, waiting for AF to leave so we can have rest of the cycle full of :sex: :sex: :sex:

Hell I am so with you on this one 
a cycle full of :sex: :sex: :sex:!!!! 
:happydance:

:winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

I was meant to have 3 cups of tea from each pot - I only took 2 from the first pot!! threw the rest on my plants as she suggested. Dont think I can stomach another cup of the terrible brew!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Did AF caught you or are you spotting just yet? Hope you feel better hun. :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> I was meant to have 3 cups of tea from each pot - I only took 2 from the first pot!! threw the rest on my plants as she suggested. Dont think I can stomach another cup of the terrible brew!!!

Aww hun. Are you sure the plants wont die by it's terrible taste? :rofl:


----------



## apple25

skweek35 said:


> I was meant to have 3 cups of tea from each pot - I only took 2 from the first pot!! threw the rest on my plants as she suggested. Dont think I can stomach another cup of the terrible brew!!!

Oh yuck!! Hopefully it works!!!


----------



## apple25

kjfrost79 said:


> Hi ladies well I've been light spottin on/off seen yest but nothing at the mo just feel bloated n tired glad to have finish work only one day I need to know if af is going to turn up cause am on hen due next wkend climbing tree lol
> Who I don't think I could drink that tea either It doesnt sound nice at all
> Hope ure all okie xx

Boo stupid stupid AF..You're climbing trees? maybe I am missing some kind of euphemism? Lol


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I was meant to have 3 cups of tea from each pot - I only took 2 from the first pot!! threw the rest on my plants as she suggested. Dont think I can stomach another cup of the terrible brew!!!
> 
> Aww hun. Are you sure the plants wont die by it's terrible taste? :rofl:Click to expand...

:shrug: Well I hope not especially as I fed it to my bean plants!! Chinese doc said they are good for plants - almost like compost.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi apple it was realy light spotting but there nothing 2day so I'll just have to see what over the wkend to see if my AF turn up or not I think it like to play games with me now lol yes am climbing tree we off to place called go ape then into manchester so I need to know if i can get drunk with the girls or not lol x
Thank u frangiledoll it was jusg one if those day x


----------



## apple25

That's sounds like fun! Maybe it will take your mind of ttc. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that evil af stays away!


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim I would say Go and have fun!!!! Dont worry too much about af and ttc. 
Hope you have a really good weekend.


----------



## FragileDoll

Good morning ladies, how are you doing today?


----------



## kjfrost79

Thank u ladies I will defo have a Good time I can't wait to climb tree lol 
Am okie ta apart from I feel bloater n my stomach hurt but it not period pain 
How u fd? X


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies well the :witch: turn up 2nite so at least I know what happening apart from I went 25cd this month but at least I can go get drunk next wkend on the hen do lol n 2morrow at the BBQ lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim - so sorry to hear :witch: got you!! 
but hell yeah - enjoy the drink tomorrow night and next weekend, oh and dont get stuck up the trees!! hehe


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Kim. Sorry the witch got you - lets prepare ourselves for this month! :flower:


----------



## apple25

Aw Kim sorry AF got you :( But I agree enjoy the drinks this weekend and next, have a blast!


----------



## kjfrost79

Thank u ladies n I will try not to get stuck up the tree lol it getting the tree will be the funny side not good with heights haha, yes get this wk over n we can try again n have lots of fun doing it haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

Amanda, where on earth are you hun? Dont see you on much.

How are the rest of the girls?


----------



## apple25

Hi ladies sorry I have been missing, work has been awful. On the plus side it's keeping me on my goal of not obsessing about ttc! How have you all been?


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing great, hun. Hope everything's going well at your end. :thumbup:


----------



## apple25

Thanks :) did you get your preseed yet?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hiya ladies how are u all, well I've finally come off so I can get ready to practice again this month lol x


----------



## FragileDoll

Nope, hun. 2 wonderful ladies here from BnB are ready to help - but shortage of money here. It's expensive plus the DHL and shipping fares. :cry:


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies how are u all? well i cant for next week my little girl is going away for a few day even tho i will miss her loads that is when i should be most fertile so ive got my sexy outfit ready n they will be plenty of :sex: going on :haha: i cant wait x


----------



## FragileDoll

Kim - good luck, hun. Hope you catch that eggie this cycle.

I'm good, how are you'll?


----------



## kjfrost79

hi am good thank u i hope u do too hun child free tonite and a few day next wk so i cant wait cause then i will be fertile haha x


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good too, hun. Just caught cold - have been raining here since last night!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Just got back from a few days away with my man - well I can now start saying my fiance!!!! 
Yes he proposed - was really sweet too!!! We were out on a bike ride and stopped off to take in the scenery. As I got up, I turned around to help him up - bad knees - and he was on one knee!!!! I was really stumped!! 
So spent this afternoon trying on rings - all I can say this is going to be a mission!!!! tried on countless rings and still dont know what I want - trilogy or solitaire? 
So now to start the wedding plans in ernest!


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww that's wonderful news, Carla. So sweet of him, congratulations to you, hun. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## apple25

Aw YAY Carla so exciting!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies - 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing great, Carla.

Anything new at your end ladies?


----------



## skweek35

Its been really quiet here!!! Where is everyone??


----------



## FragileDoll

I was wondering the same. I do not see Amanda and Kim on too much for a while!


----------



## skweek35

Need to convert them I think!!! hehe


----------



## apple25

I am still around lol, I have just been busy. My great uncle passed away recently and we've had the funeral and what not. Plus I have been feeling down about ttc and I'm trying really hard not to obsess this month just to be let down again. I just found out another one of my friends is pregnant. But enough about me. Do you get to pick out your own ring Carla? Ana sorry to hear you haven't gotten your preseed, have you tried the grapefruit juice at all? Some women report that it really helps


----------



## skweek35

Hey Amanda, 

SO sorry for your loss!! 
Yes I do get to pick out my ring - but that is proving a bit more difficult than I could have imagined!!! just cant decide what I want or cant fit the rings on properly and therefore cant get a proper look at what the ring really looks like on my finger. 
GGRRR 
but all is not lost as I have decided to take some ideas to a colleagues husband who buys and sets diamonds for a london jewler. So hopefully get it at a better diamond for my ring too!! 
Hope you are feeling better soon. 
:hugs:!!


----------



## apple25

Thank you Carla :) and don't rush it you will find the most perfect ring that you love, he has asked you that's the big part! But good luck ring hunting! Let us know when you find it


----------



## skweek35

I surely will. I found a ring that I love but the main diamond was made up of 4 smaller diamonds (dont like that) so might get it made privately. Might work out cheaper too


----------



## apple25

Plus then it's like a ring just for you, you know. I'm sure it will be lovely!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies. How are you'll?


----------



## apple25

I'm doing good how are you doing Ana?


----------



## FragileDoll

Good here, Amanda. Just exhausted - couldn't sleep last night due to various reasons. Hope I could get some sleep in the afternoon, my head is spinning already.


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, I'm well thanks. 
Got my smiley this morning, so lots of BDing for us over the next 3 days!! YAY 

oh and more good news is that we bought a ring this morning. Will be going to South Africa sometime in the future and will get a bigger diamond there and have the ring reset. So will still get my unique ring!! yay One happy bunny here today!!!


----------



## apple25

Aw I hope you get some rest today Ana.
Carla so exciting!! yay!


----------



## FragileDoll

Just woke up hun. Where are you these days Amanda? I don't see you talking about what CD or DPO you are nowadays - on the other side it's a good thing not stressing over you know. :dust:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies am back haha I've had so much on for the last few day had friend hen due at the wkend which was fab very drunk only manger to climb a few tree very scary climbing them tree lol but wigan was good we dress up as gangster which was fun but very tired when I got bk well Ellie left us me for the nite so me n my man have a nite to our self so I can't wait for some loving lol
Carla that is fab news congratulating Hun.
Amanda sorry to here bout ure lose hope ure okie? 
Ana how u doing x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim, thanks hun!! so good to hear you had a fab time on the hen do!! 
Amanda - hope you starting to feel perkier. :hugs: 
Ana - have started the washing hehe 


We had a minor disagreement about the wedding last night - I want to bring the date forward as my mother is already doing my head in and he is worried about the finances as he job is not certain at the mo as he works for the MOD and they want to relocate them down south. So he might loose his job or we might move down south. 
I do see his point about the finances so wedding is staying at 6 April 2013. 
I will just have to find a way of keeping my mother out of my hair!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome back Kim - I'm doing great!

Carla - good on ya, I'm being lazy to prepare lunch in here.


----------



## kjfrost79

Who bloody hell well you stand by what u decide Carla I would too lookie my mum doesn't get say too much to me bout my life but then again she may do if I got married cause it would after to be wheelchair friendly lol but that it's realy I hope x


----------



## skweek35

My mom told me the other day that she is going to throw lots of suggestions at me and I must use them if I want or not. So I listened to her suggestions and decided not to use one of them - ask my cousin if I can have his daughter (who lives in Cape Town and I have never met) as my flower girl! 
I said I dont think I will have a flower girl at this rate (obvioulsy not those words)- which doesnt bug me- so she wanted to know why not Lilly(my cousins daughter), why not use her suggestion??!! 
I then had to explain why I didnt want to go with her suggestion! 
As she said I dont have to go with her suggestions - but why should I have to justify why not?? GGGRRRR 
At this rate I wont get my bfp this month - too much stress!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope this is our month, finally. I'm too stressed to be trying all over again. And oh, I'll be on a TTC break for a while after this.


----------



## skweek35

absolutely Ana!!! I sure hope this is our month!!!

FXed!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies how have you been?

Carla - are you in your TWW yet?


----------



## skweek35

I think I am in 2ww now as bbs are really sore and temps went up this morning 
Oh the wait!!! but Looks like I might be testing a little later than 31 august 
But will just have to wait and see what happens now


----------



## FragileDoll

I just hope the :witch: stays away this cycle for all of us. :gun:


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies how are u all? 
well ellie slept out for the last 2nite so my n phil have made the most of it n it been loving ive had alot of pain on my left side so i think ive been ovalation 
but sometime it may in uncomfortable to :sex: wish my appointment for the gyno would hurrry up 

and fx for u all xx


----------



## FragileDoll

That happens to me too all the time, Kim. Painful sex during Ov?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, how are you ladies today?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi am okie ta just in alot of pain with my ovulation it doing my head in now 
How are u ladies x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies - kind of mixed today - not feeling well (got a really bad cold!!) but feeling really optomistic this month as I see FF says that I defo OVed on Monday!!! 

I also had really bad pain during :sex: this week - I think its where my cervix is so low and he bang up against it! really sore!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, ladies. I'm good - hope everyone else is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I've been like that this month too we what to try so much for a baby n then when the pain there it really hard to do it it does my head in, well my appointment come yest I've got to wait till the 11th oct to go see them so I've 2 month to try to get pregnant so it a fx I do 
And I hope u ladies do too big FX to u all xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Kim, hope you get your BFP this cycle!

How is everyone today?


----------



## skweek35

morning ladies, I'm feeling a little better today. Will just spend the rest of today laying on the couch, chilling!!! 
Might clean the kitchen later if I feel up to it. hehe 

Oh Kim, I so feel for you. I do hope you get your bfp soon. FXed!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Doing good - thinking to go and take a nap. Feeling tired now.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi I hope u ladies get ure BBP too this month 
Am okie just sat at work nothing much on again lol can't wait have a nice chilled weekend 
With my man n little girl x


----------



## FragileDoll

Just woke up - feeling a lot better now.


----------



## skweek35

good, glad to see that you have had a good sleep!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

I really needed that bahaha.


----------



## kjfrost79

Morning ladies how are you all well? am bright n early this morning am off to help my mum move house or the joys lol
But on a plus side I've love having my other half of work this week cause ive been ouv so weve had lots :sex: so it a big fx to see if I can get my :bfp: this month whoop lol


----------



## skweek35

you and me too!!! :bfp:'s here we come!!! 

unfortunately I'm not feeling any better than yesterday. still got a nasty cough and feelign really tired! 
but I will spend today on the couch relaxing as much as poss! well now that the shopping is done I can!! 
hope the move goes smoothly!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well the painting is well on the way at my mum flat but am home now having a nice chilled nite with other half 
It not having cold my mum n Ellie have been full of it too, so I hope u feel better soon :hugs: to u 
Yes big FX to u too xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello all, guess I'm going crazy.

I just woke up from a 3 hours nap in 19 hours and yesterday slept for 6 hours in 49 hours. :shock: I am missing my sleep!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, finally starting to feel better!!! 
I'm just hoping this cold has not ruined my chances of a BFP this month!! 

Kim - glad to hear the move and painting went well today and now you get to sit back and relax!!! 

Ana - get yourself to the doc on Monday morning please. Those times dont sound good!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Feel better, Carla. It will be fine! :hugs:

I don't know I can't seem to fall asleep. I only took a 3 hours nap and awake till now - not sleepy. What's wrong! I need to see a doctor, I've gone mental. :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Yes Ana I do think you need to see a doc. Its not normal to have to struggle to get to sleep. even if they offer you counselling of some sort 
Something has got to help you to get to sleep


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies well me n my oh n little girl have just been to fun fair so its been a nice day so it time to chill out 
carla am glad ure feelin alot better 
ana you do need to go to the dr i dont know how ure dealing with little sleep xx


----------



## skweek35

glad to hear youve had a good day out with the family. 

In my dads words - attempting to fininsh off doing nothing today!! haha 
Just love my dad!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

kjfrost79 said:


> hi ladies well me n my oh n little girl have just been to fun fair so its been a nice day so it time to chill out
> carla am glad ure feelin alot better
> ana you do need to go to the dr i dont know how ure dealing with little sleep xx

It's been just a week - otherwise I am a BIG sleeper. I don't know what I am stressing about. I not even feel tired if I don't sleep for long hours. :shrug:

I'll consult a doctor, for sure.


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Yes Ana I do think you need to see a doc. Its not normal to have to struggle to get to sleep. even if they offer you counselling of some sort
> Something has got to help you to get to sleep

I just hope I get help - on a positive note I slept for 8 hours today. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> glad to hear youve had a good day out with the family.
> 
> In my dads words - attempting to fininsh off doing nothing today!! haha
> Just love my dad!!!

Hahaha - awww. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

good, let us know how it goes! 
Slept much today?


----------



## FragileDoll

So how are you ladies today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Carla, 8 hours. :headspin: Glad I slept longer this time. What DPO are you today?


----------



## skweek35

So glad to hear you had a decent sleep to day!!! 
I am 6DPO today!! and cant wait for next week Tuesday/Wednesday!! I might have to give in and do a sneaky test at the end of this week


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you, Carla. I'm excited for you, you know why. :headspin: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

How's everyone today?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Feeling much better today. Might actually venture out the house today. But first I have a lot to do here at home - washing, ironing, hoovering, cleaning - a housewifes job is never done!!! 

I am also hoping to pop into work to get some data so I can get some prep and planning done for school. So busy busy busy today!! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla n Ana am Good thank just having 5min at work then bk too it lol roll on 5pm when it home but then Ellie at karate so it will after half 8 before I sit down lol
How are u all doing xx


----------



## kjfrost79

And am in my 2wk wait or the joys x


----------



## skweek35

Im well thanks. Just hoping all my jobs keep me really busy and my mind off the dreaded2WW!!! one week to go! Hopefully testing beginning of next week if I can hold out till then, otherwise might test at the end of this week 
Enjoy the rest of work today


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good too - just been busy throughout today. 

Hope you both are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## skweek35

Hey Ana - how is the sleep front coming along? Getting more sleep now?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi am okie ta just keeping busy helping mum move so I don't feel like am having a day off but it will be better when she moved so much Better for her 
Yeah I hate the 2 week wait it does my head 
Hope u ladies are okie xx


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies, I am now 8DPO almost 9DPO - so only a few more days till i can test!!! I so hope I will not need the sanitary wear I have in my draw! 
I have such a busy week ahead of me - hair appointment tomorrow morning then off to try on wedding dresses with mom! and thats just the start of the week. 
I might be MIA - but will be thinking of you all and sending tons of :dust: your way!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, how are you both?


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ana, I am doing well thanks, just getting really busy as I start preparing for the start of the new school year - back to work on Sept 1st !!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla n ana am ok ta off to help mum again move but am doing my friend hair this morning so got another busy day ahead 
I've got a question for you both it may sound wired but have u ever had itchy nippers cause I've been really bad for the last few days haha x


----------



## skweek35

Yup mine nipples have been super itchy and BBs are uber sore!!! 
Hope you had a good day!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello there. :hugs: :hugs: I am too tired since yesterday.


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies, hope you are all well! 

I am not sure how much I will be on here today as I have a few things to do today. 

not long till testing day! 
I so hope its a BFP this month!!


----------



## kjfrost79

hi ladies who carla am glad u said that bout ure nippers throught i was going mad lol been doing it again this morning,
well am off work today cause ive got know one to look after ellie so my day it to do the cleaning cause 2morrow my mum move in to her new flat final at lsat but on the plus it has taking mind of the 2ww 
hope u are all well? x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, YUP nippers are super itchy today and bbies still urber sore!!!! 
I am really tempted to test on sunday or monday 
Good luck with your 2WW!!! 
I have so much to keep me busy today and the next month!!! Well with school starting next week - I have planning and prep to do before I start back on Thursday!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well my have stop for the moment but am having a nice chilled day at home with Ellie which is nice, u looking forward to going bk to work? 
Good luck fx cross for u this wkend x


----------



## skweek35

looking forward to getting back to work?? not sure but will be good to get back into a routine again 
I have so much to do before I need to be back at work next Thursday. Lucky for me kids are only back on the following monday 
SO gives me a few more days to get sorted before they are all back.


----------



## kjfrost79

Well good luck when u go bk to school Ellie can't wait to go bk it wierd when she am getting used to her been at home with me lol x


----------



## skweek35

lol, I know some parents who LOVE the school holidays as they get their kids all themselves and hate the school term!! Im the same - although I love the kids I teach I always look forward to being able to sleep late!!!! 
I've only been up for about an hour and ready to go back for a snooze!!


----------



## emilyrose

Hi All 
I am new to this site too an wud love a ttc buddy. i have put posts on here before an no one replies back. I recently had two miscarriages i just finished my first cycle after miscarriage now fertile today an ttc. Was told with next pregnancy i need to be on progesterone has anyone else ever had to go on pregesterone? I am also on thyroid medication.What are the best pregnancy tests? so far i have tried crystal clear, clear blue and first response. i am hoping for bfp on 10th sept.i wish u girls all the best of luck in ttc.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Emilyrose! 
Welcome to our thread! 
Dont worry we arent rude here!! hehe but I know what you mean by others dont reply some threads can be rally exclusive - we arent like that. 
So sorry to hear about your mc's. 
I am now waiting to test - should be tesing in the next 4 days. I have only used FRER's so dont really know much more that them. If I think I have a positive from them I will buy a digi HPT just to confirm!. 
This is my 5 month of TTC. If nothing happens this cycle or next I will then be back at the doctors to start tests. 
so will just have to wait and see what happens. 
How long have you been TTCing?


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, sorry I haven't been around much. I am trying to keep myself busy and found a great distraction i.e. my games. I always enjoy playing games on my xbox as well as PC - makes me forget everything. 

How are you all?


----------



## skweek35

busy as ever!!! just trying to sort through my ever growing to-do-list for school!! 
but cant do every much at the mo as I need to start printing stuff out and want to be anal and print on the fancy school printer - heehee so all that will have to wait for tuesday when i go in. 
But for now i will have to get started with all the lesson planning that needs to be done


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi emilyrose welcome am so sorry to hear bout ure lose but u are welcome here we really friendly 
Hi ladies well my mum finally moved in today so am very happy been a long day but it was worth it lol n it kept my mind of the next few days coming to the end of my 2ww 
Hope u are all well x


----------



## skweek35

OOOHHHH Kim, 8 days to testing for you. 
I am hopefully going to hold out till at least Monday although a friend wants me to test first thing tomorrow morning. Will see how I feel in the morning. 
Glad to hear that your mom is all moved in now. Til to relax - good thing you have Monday to relax too now.


----------



## kjfrost79

hi carla i know i wish i could but my other is full of cold so look like ive got my hand full looking after him haha, i know it getting close again again u feel like these 2wk take forever but then it here 
how u feeling hope u get ure bbp n fx to u x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim, looks like I am defo out for this cycle!!! Temps dropped drastically this morning and spotting like mad! 
I am just soooo confused - what have I done wrong?? We BDed so much over fertile period and nothing!!! I just dont understand!!! Almost in tears now!! 
I think I might try to see my doc this week and see what she has to say. Maybe get OH to get his swimmers checked too. I dont know any more


----------



## kjfrost79

Aww Carla am too so sorry for u u' ve done nothing so don't think like that it is heartbreaking well the bloody witch come but I've been to dr n now am off to see a gyno so I would do it u have been trying for half a yr now it will be yr in oct for me it gone really fast so keep smiling it not u x send u big hugs x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Kim!!! 
I think I might try see my doc this week and see what she says. 
Really good to hear that you are seeing the gynae so soon!! 
good luck with that appoint. Let me know how it goes


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla thank u I will but it not till oct so I've 2month to try myself first lol
I would that what they are there for n just keep strong x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi well it day 26cd of I've been getting alot of crappin pain n my boobs hurt so it look like the :witch: maybe on the way again :sad1: xx


----------



## skweek35

yea Join the club Kim!!! I think af will arrive on wednesday for me


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well it day 27cd n there nothing as yet wish it would make it made up 
How u feeling? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Today has been really difficult for me!! 
A colleague arrived at work today - and didnt need to say anything!! She is 16 weeks preggos with #2!!! and what a bump she has already. 
I really want a bump to!!! 
I just know that if I tell this to OH he will not understand how I am feeling and will tell me to stop being silly!!! 
Its been almost 6 months of trying now and I was really hoping for my BFP this month!! 
What else do I need to do to get my bfp??


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I know what u mean there are too many of my close friend that are having baby or had baby too, but my has ask me to be godmother to her which is nice, or ppl that aren't trying n just get pregnant like that it upset me too it even worse when the bloody af turn up when so your emoition are all over the place n my oh doesnt get it either well they af is on the way I feel really shity today n the pain are here too 
Just keep smiling we will get there x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, well AF showed up this afternoon. But I am fine with it now. Onwards and upwards for this next cycle!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla my AF turn up in the early hr of this morning too so we can both get on to next month like u say onward n upward just keep smiling n if u are like me just in a bubbles it aces lol x


----------



## skweek35

oh no!! so sorry af got you too. but hey - onwards and upwards - just means we get to practise even more!!! 
No harm in practising more!!! hehe


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yes that is true we do like the practice lol 
Well my baby sister turn 18 yesterday so we had a party so am not feeling fresh this morning lol
Hope u are Well? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
It must have been a good party then!! 

I cant believe how hectic work is already and its only 2 days in!!! 
I am sooo knackered!!! woke at 5:30am and couldnt get back to sleep for all the things running through my head!!! So eventually got up at 7:30am and worked till about 10ish. 
Been to see a few more venues. I am hoping to get something booked up soon as I dont think I can take much more of all this wedding planning and school work at the mo. 
Think I might need an afternoon nap. 
Hope you have a good weekend 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yeah we've had a nice weekend oh been buying me thing again lol a dishwasher but at least I don't have to wash up haha 
How it sound like u are busy well Ellie bk at school Tuesday can't wait to get bk to a routine lol 
Hop uve had a good wkend? X


----------



## skweek35

I so know what you mean - back to routine again!!! Its just a shock to the system initially!! 
Enjoy first week back


----------



## kjfrost79

Well she bk 2morrow n she can't wait lol even wanted to put her school clothes out today hehe 
Hope u have a good day x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Kim, How was Ellies first day back?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi well Ellie was so giddy this morning she was up n wanted to get dressed 2 hour before we had to go to school lol 
Hope u are well x


----------



## skweek35

ah that is just sooo sweet!!! So good to hear that she enjoys school that much!! 
How are you doing?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla am okie ta just waiting to ovulate but I've been getting pain down on my left side this wk so god know what going on 
How u doing? Hope rue well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi, I am also waiting to ovulate again. 
Saw my doc this afternoon and she gave me a blood test sheet. So now to wait for 21 day bloods. I also need to get OH to the doc to get his swimmers tested. 
I am so hoping he is willing to go through all this now. FXed for this now.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi the last time I was a the dr they said that to me too I told I'll do it for him lol
But I hope he does 
Finger cross for u Hun this I know am just waiting too 
Well Ellie got next belt in karate today am a proud mum 
Hope u are okie? Xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Thats soo cute - Ellie getting her next belt! 
Has your OH had his swimmers analysised yet? 
I really dont know if I want to go through with the tests at the mo as we might be moving the wedding date forward. We really need to make some decisions and I wish I could make them now! Just hate being in limbo!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I know am a proud mummy hehe, no not yet but I hope he does tho, 
Who are u that will be nice tho if u did tho I would love to get marry but he's not talking bout it lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, I must admit that a part of me is really loving planning this wedding. 
I had to bug him to get to this point. But glad we are finally here! 
Can you not start dropping hints? Leave wedding mag's lying about? 
hehe


----------



## kjfrost79

Haha well Ellie always saying that we are getting married and he just laugh am more hope of getting a baby then getting married lol bk to work these wkend go to fast haha x


----------



## skweek35

I know the weekends always fly by!! Why cant we have 3 day weekend? 

I'm sorry for only replying now but work is just stupidly busy at the mo. I was asked to leave work last night at 6:50pm!! Just so much work to do and so little time to do it in! 

Hope you are well


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla am good ta just been busy helping my mum get some stuff for her new flat so am tired pushing a wheelchair lol 
I know that would be great be even better if I won the lotto I would after work haha 
Hope u are well x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how doing u had a nice wk am so glad it the wkend it time to chill out it been one of those wks so am glad it over with roll on 6wk so I can have a week off lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
OHG!!! its been another stupidly hectic week again!! 
I'm also really glad its the weekend!! But its a rather busy one for me. 
Got my mom's 60th birthday dinner tonight and had family photo session this morning. 
I quite agree with you!! roll on the next 6 weeks!! 1 week off!!! YAY!! I seem to live for my weeks off! 
Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla am good thank just in the 2wk wait now or the joys again 
Yes we had good wkend didn't do much just chilli out with oh which was nice met to going to a party on fri nite then another chilled wken me think I like these wkend lol
Hope u are okie x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, So sorry I havent been around this week - between work and hunting for a wedding venue its just been stupidly busy here!! 

Think we have finally found a lovely venue for the wedding 
https://www.oakwoodhousehotel.co.uk/ 
I am also in the TWW!! 
I am going to have CD21 bloods done this week. Hopefully get the results next week sometime. 

I so need this weekend!!! Esp now that I have OH's stupid snotty cold!! time to recover and catch up with family and friends!! 

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla am okie I was abit upset the other day a friend at work told us she was 12wks pregnant so it got me down, who that sound really exciting I'll have a look, well on 24cd n I've backache, headache n crapping pain for the last couple of days so finger cross for the next few day 
Well have fab weekend x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Looks like our cycles are sync'ed this month. I am now cd23 - I think. 
I saw on facebook a friends brother who only got married on 11 June!! - his wife must be 12 weeks now. 
I suspect it was rigged for a honeymoon baby as she is a qualified paediatrician!! 
She did say that the baby surprised them on his birthday 12 July! - could have been a pre-wedding baby? hehe 
If it is - oh scandal of the religious family!! 
Haha 
I'm just taking things really easy today as I'm not feeling well 
Will have to tackle the mound of school work tomorrow after the wedding show. 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla u will have to find me on Facebook if u want Kimberley frost, yes we are so fx to both of us this month still have lots of crapping pain n my boobs hurt too 
Haha now that would be funny 
U get well x


----------



## skweek35

Hiya 

I looked for you and there are more than 10 Kimberley Frosts. Which one is you?? 

I am Carla Snyman and my current pic is of a south african flag and a springbok


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla am from Wakefield west yorkshire n my picture is me my bro n sis n am stood in the middle of then cause they are tall lol but I'll have a look for u x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hiya Carla well am out this month the AF got me today bang on 26 so am a little fed up with myself but am at the hospital on the 11th oct so hopefully they will know what going on 
Hope u are okie x


----------



## skweek35

Hiya Kim, Hope you are having a really good week so far! Almost the weekend!! 
Boohoo for the witch getting you!! 

I think I am also out this month. Been spotting for the last 3 days. Had bloods taken yesterday - so now for the wait to see if we got the right day. If so I will phone for the results and see what they say. If all ok with me will send him off to get his swimmers counted. I do hope the issue is with me. 

I looked for you again on FB but couldnt find you. 


Oh good news - we have booked the venue for the wedding!!! I am sooo pleased we eventually booked with Oakwood House Hotel. The place is stunning!!! Once in the hotel, you are totally unaware of the secondary schools that surround the place. 
Now to get the rest of the wedding sorted. 

Enjoy the rest of your week. Dont think I will get a chance to get back on here before Sunday.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi am sorry to here the witch got u too but weve got next month to look forward lol, 
Yeah the wkend ok a quite one not doing much just chilling n cleaning But it will be nice not to do much, whoo that sound brill news one less think to worry bout it
Well I'll try n find u when on the laptop 
Have a fab wkend x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u? Hope u had a good wkend? 
Well am of so to the hospital today to see the gyo so let see what they after to say 
Am quite scared in a way but it will be nice to know what they are going to do about it x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, So sorry I havent replied - been really stressful here with work and all! 

Work just doesnt seem to be getting any easier at the mo. 
I saw the doc on Monday night for my blood results - Progesterone levels were really low - 10.2!! so more bloods this month again. If they are low again she will be referring me to the gynae! 

How did your appointment go yesterday? 
Hope you are well. 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla am okie ta 
Yes it went okie got to have some blood done when 1-5 day of my period and a scan when am 1-10 of my period they did some swob n I need to have my smear done and Phil need to a sperm test too and when weve had them I've got to go bk for the results so it going to be long month cause now am in my 2wk wait they only that annoyed me was they didn't say that Phil had to be with me lol, 
Hope u are well? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I'm really tired today!! could so do with the weekend today!!! 
Glad to hear the appointment went well. 
Seems like we are going through pretty much the same stuff at the mo. Steve also has to get his swimmers checked and I need to get more bloods done before I see my doc again in about 3 weeks time! 
There is a part of me that is really hoping that his swimmers are fine! 
Roll on Friday!!! 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla I know what u mean about the swimmers I really hope Phil are okie too but we do need to do the test to get it out of the way n the other test on me too but it do my head cause am having to wait before I can have my done lol, well am a wk away again to find out if I've done it on my Own fx I have 
Hope ure okie x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

I so agree!! this waiting around to have the tests done on certain days is not easy!! 

I am waiting to OV. My temps seem to be all over the place at the mo! I wonder if I will start getting my smiley faces today. My OPK had a really faint line last night. So might test next time I need to go. 
If not then no idea as to if I will OV this month. FXed I do OV this month. As soon as I get that smiley I will be on the phone to get another appoinment with my Doc as it usually takes a good 2 weeks for afternoon appoinments. 

FXed for testing next week!! 
Enjoy the weekend 

C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yes big fx for u too hope u do ov this month 
Well am busy doing hair today so i can't wait to relax 2morrow but onlyma week left then a week off who I can't wait to chilled for a week lol 
Hope u have a good wkend too x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I have just done a 2nd OPK today and got smiley face!!! YAY So I will be calling the docs for an appoinment on Monday. 

Loving my weekend - after this week at work I so needed a relaxing day!! Had a pedicure this afternoon followed by lunch with a friend 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla that brill news defo ring the dr
Well am day23 and I feel really sickie n tired and been crapping and spotting the last few day so we will after to what happens roll on Friday so I can have a wk off
Glad u had a brill wknd 
K x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim - I totally agree - roll on Friday!!! 

I tried to make an appoinment with the docs but the days I need arent open on their system as yet. So will make the appoinment with them on Thursday when I go for m pap smear! urgh!! 
Hopefully those signs are good signs. FXed! 
When are you planning on testing?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla i don't think I need to test the spotting am having is getting dark red so I think it my AF that coming but on the plus side I'll be able to to get my test done in the next few days too well finger cross u can get ure test done too 
K x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim, Yes suppose it is good that af is about to start - get those tests done and the results in. 
Roll on Friday!!! I so need it after today!!! Too many kids pushing other kids buttons and as a result getting others into trouble!!! Some of these kids need the break more than I do!! 
At least we have now booked 3 days away - going to Bournemouth Wednesday to Friday next week!! Gives me time to get some things sorted at home and for school too. 
Hope you are having a good day. 

C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well my AF started today so am going to ring up 2morrow for that scan n get my blood done on Monday so then Phil can get is sperm test done as well so fx I can get in for the scan next wk otherwise I'll after wait till next month, whoop whoop one day left then a wk off can't wait lol
Hope uve had a good day x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

YAY YAY its holidays!!! 

I am also going for blood tests on Monday morning! OH is doing his sperm tested this week too. We had a good laugh about it the other day when he came home with the pot. He thinks the pot is really big and might have issues filling it. hehe 

We have booked to go down to Bournemouth for 3 days. Really looking forward to getting away for a bit! 
Hope you are having a good weekend. 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla lol I know when they give me it I was like it won't fill that but it will be funny watching him do it lol
Or fab that fab news hope you have a fab wkend andna few day away 
I'll be just chilling n going to the hospital twice but it will be nice have the wk off x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u? U have a good wk off? 
Well I've had my scan n blood test and Phil booked in for his sperm test 2morrow so when that done we just have to wait for next appointment to go bk x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Well unfortunately the holidays are over for another 7 weeks now!! boohoo!!! 
I had a lovely week off thanks!! 
Did they say when you can expect to get the results back? 

AFM - I did my bloods last week Monday and OH did his sperm test last Wednesday before setting off to Bournemouth. I will hopefully get the results from both by this week Friday. 
Other than that - AF was due yesterday or today - no sign of her at the mo besides the pinkish discharge I've had since Saturday night. I tested on Sunday morning with FMU and got BFN, so now waiting till Wednesday - if no af will test again.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I know but I think it will go fast the next 7 week lol
They said they will send for me when we've had are test so am dropping Phil in today he's had to take the morning off to do it so that going to be fun lol, well I went to see a clairvoyant lastnite which was really good he said he see a baby boy n am not to rush it cause it will happen hehe
Who that sound good well finger cross for wed and for Friday to get ure test results x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks Kim, 

Hope your OH's hospital appoinment went well. 

Looks like af is about to start! bad cramping and spotting started this evening!! gggrrr
Roll on Friday!!

Hopefully not going to be long then for your next appoinments.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well I went and had my smear so that all the test so it just sit and wait job now hope it quick to find out what going on now I hate waiting lol
Yes roll on fri cause it the wkend lol and for u too double fx for u with ure result 
Have u been refered to see a gyo yet? X


----------



## skweek35

HI Kim, 

Well back to CD1 for me!! AF well and truely got me today! 

Nope not been referred as yet - but half expect to get that referral this Friday. 
I got my smear results back yesterday - all normal! 

Hope you had a good week so far. 

C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi aww bugger hope your okie, well that good well finger cross u will get referred this time when u go.
Yeah can't wait for the weekend to not do much lol 
Kim x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I saw my doctor yesterday and have just booked my gynae appoinment for Dec 9th. 
So glad its the weekend - time for me to catch up on school work! what a life I have! haahaa 

Just been reading back - where did you find the clairvouyant? I am really curious about them - not sure I trust them but am curious to find out what one of them think. 

Hows your family doing?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi am okie thank u it was friend that got the number cause her mum saw him n he sound good so we book into see him I've alway wanted to see one but it was good but wired lol, yeah we are good just been to my mum to help strip the wallpaper in her room
Bk to work 2morrow these wkend go far to fast lol
Who that brill news finger cross they will help find out what going on 
Hope u are well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Had a good start to the weekend, Did a bit of work yesterday and spent some time with my sister last night as my parents are back in South Africa for 3 weeks. 

Not such a good day today - cant seem to keep food down today. Not sure what is going on with me -hoping is just a bug I picked up somewhere. I hate being ill!! 

A colleague was telling me about her clairvouyant visit - I think I might get her number and get a session booked in. But as I said earlier - I'm a bit sceptical yet curious about them. So might give them a shot one day. 

Yup meant to be going back to work tomorrow but will see how I am over night! 

Have a good week.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla aww hope ure feeling better now I know I hate it been sick too
Well it up to u but i was abit like that too when I heard of then how do they know but it was good 
Well Ive got 2day off but am busy I would to sit n chill out but a woman work is never done lol n it week before am due so it will keep my head off it 
Hope ure okie x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

Oh my gosh!! I can't believe its finally the weekend!! But unfortunately not much time to relax - boy I need a holiday!! haha and to think I only just finished a week off! haha 
I so know what you mean! house cleaning, ironing, cooking, more cleaning, and not to mention my school work too!! 

Hope you enjoyed your day off! 
FXed for you this next week. 
I am due to OV sometime this next week. But not sure I want to go ahead and TTC from now. Just lost 1/2 the weight I want to loose and really dont want to mess it all up.

Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hiya Carla yep am glad it the wkend is here feel like am coming down with a cold felt crap for the last 2 day so i won't be doing much apart cleaning and ironing lol
Well I've been crapping alot 2day but I started spotting yet so I'll just have to see what the happen over the next few days 
Who very good wish I could lose wait weight lol 
Hope u have a good wkend x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla how u? Hope u had a good wkend well my af turned up today so this month I've gone 27 days so now I want my appointment to hurry so I can see the gyn and see what happening x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, well I had a rather busy start to the weekend and a crappy end to it! I landed up at the doctors on Sunday morning with tonsillitus!. So had the last 2 days off work. Throat is starting to feel better so going back tomorrow. More because I am just soooo bored at home!! 

Good that af showed up - so now just to wait for your doctors appoinment! FXed for that one! 

lets hope the week ends on a better note than it started! 
Have a good week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla my god it most of been well bad glad ure feeling better tho there too manning bugs going around school we've got the sickness one hope Ellie doesn't get it, well we've made a start on Christmas shopping nicely going through them on a list lol
Hope u have a good wk x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
The lady who always does my nails did tell me I am really run down and my nails are showing it!! :growlmad: 
I think its time to start looking after me more!! 
I think Christmas has officially started - Coke a cola aired their Christmas advert for the first time on Monday - that I'm aware of! 
I have made a start on my Christmas list, but that about it for now. Oh I did buy my cards today but only because I must make sure they get out early this year. We are putting the 'save the date' cards in with the Christmas cards. 
Time to start thinking of decking the halls - hehe 

Carla


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well I've just got my card today n another present for my side to start getting for his side lol I be still here Xmas day lol 
Yeah I saw that too the truck are in leeds german Market how cool his that lol
Hope u are well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Hope you are having a really good weekend and feeling much better too. 
I've had a lovely start to the weekend. Spent some time with a florist this afternoon talking about flowers for our wedding. Then went shopping at Bluewater - I do love that place. Kebabs for dinner tonight with my sister and then helping a friend to clean her new house before they move in. 
As for Christmas had Kittie turn on the lights at Bluewater last night - apparently she was really good. I do love German Christmas markets. Need to find one closer to home though. 
I am sincerely hoping that I get to work a full week this week. FXed for good health here!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yeah had a good wkend went to Wakefield with Ellie and phil today and got some new Xmas dec to put am getting abit giddy for Xmas we've even but som of them up lol
who sound like uve had a good wkend 
Yeah hope u have a good wk? Well my oh as to do the sperm test again so am just waiting for when he can go great lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Yes weekend was pretty good. I spoke to a florist about the wedding decor and flowers. Hopefully get a quote from them tomorrow. I really enjoyed that appointment on my own. No mom to interfere and try get what she wants for my wedding! 
Talking about mom, her and dad arrive back from SA on Wednesday morning. They have been in South Africa for 3 weeks. 
I really miss the weekends I spent up in Wakefield - more the outlet stores by the ski centre - is that on the M62? or the M65? EEKK my brain cells are fried!! haha 

Just hoping my TWW goes be really quickly!! 4DPO today. 10 days to go!! Bring on the end of next weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla it's the m62 lol yeah I feel like that too sometimes lol
Well I've been to doing some more Xmas shopping and birthday shopping it my oh bday on mon so we are going out at the wkend so that will be nice Ellie off to her grandma whoop whoop lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim, 
Happy Birthday to your OH. Hope you both have a great weekend!!! 
Sounds like it will be a fab one!! 
Sorry I haven't been on - been a really busy week with HMI inspection and loads of staff off ill - including my most reliable Teaching assistant. 
Really glad its all done for now. Now waiting for the outcome. The new powers that be are not telling us anything!! GGRRRR 

So glad the weekend is here now. 
Enjoy the birthday celebrations. 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla thank u I know I can't wait to just go out and chill out just me and him it will be nice, who bet that hasn't been good i hope it went for u 
Well oh has to his sperm test again it came bk low count/motility so he has to do it again which he wasn't happy bout haha
Have a fab weekend x


----------



## skweek35

Yes make every moment last this weekend!!! 
BOOHOO to your OH having another SA!!! 
I still cant believe that my OH is still trying to get his hands on his results!! NHS lost the results!!! Shocking that they can do that!! 
I have 2 weeks till I see the gynae! so no more time to do another SA for OH. I just hope he manages to get his results this week. 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I can't believe they have done that, that is a joke hope they fine them for u before u go, 
I know am ring up in the morning to make an appointment for next so that another morning off work which we need before Xmas so I guess we won't be a gyno before Xmas. We've had a good wkend but the Xmas dec up lol 
Hope u had a good one x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Good to hear you had a really good weekend with your OH! 
I also had a good weekend - a rather productive one today. Even got to sort out a few extra bits too. 
Now just to face the onslaught of yet another really busy week ahead!! 
Hope you have a good one 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla glad u had a good one too, well the wks going okie at the mo look like another busy for me, well I've book him in again for next wk for his speam test again fx it come bk good this time
Have a good wk x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

Ditto to the busy week!!! I have not been able to stop over the past 4 days!!! Hence the first time in 4 days that I get to sit back and catch up on here. 

Well finally we got our hands on Steve's sperm analysis results - but goodness knows what it all means!! Between us we cant work out if its all normal or if there is something wrong! GGRR 

FXed his SA results are what you are looking for. 
C


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi who that sound funny well when u see the gyno they may get him to do one or if I was u I would google it lol, yeah me too we need good news from this one 
Well work not that busy at work so it been a long day great lol glad to be home tho it getting too cold lol, well hope u find out if it's good news for u too 
K x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi who that sound funny well when u see the gyno they may get him to do one or if I was u I would google it lol, yeah me too we need good news from this one 
Well work not that busy at work so it been a long day great lol glad to be home tho it getting too cold lol, well hope u find out if it's good news for u too 
K x


----------



## kjfrost79

Well I dint know what happened here but I think my mess as come up twice lol x


----------



## skweek35

lol, yeah - I sometimes finds it does that to me too - posting twice - weird!! 

I might just google sa results analysis - I really want to know now - I'm just really inquisitive like that and slightly impatient too!! hehehe 
YAY YAY its Friday - easy day with my class today (or at least I hope!!) 
Friends babyshower tonight and hair appointment tomorrow morning along with car in for MOT and service - this is going to be a really expensive weekend - I can just see it!! 

Have a great Friday


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla hope you've had good wkend yes that does like it going to be dear one lol
Well I've been in bed since friday with tonsillitis so I haven't done much at all but Ellie did me proud even tho I could be there she got her next belt in karate 
Enjoy the rest of the wkend x


----------



## skweek35

Oh shame!!! I know what you are going through!! I had tonsillitus a few weeks back!! 

Well done to Ellie!! What colour belt is she on now? 

Thankfully wasnt too expensive!! Car passed MOT with a few minor things to sort out in the next week!! 
So now looking forward to Feb/March next year to order my new car - although I am still not sure which car I want - all I know is that it needs to be bigger than my little Matiz that I have at the mo. 

Make sure your OH looks after you and get better soon!!


----------



## kjfrost79

I know apart from my throat my body is started to feel a little better thank god 
She on red belt now I felt really bad that I couldnt go but I've had some good ppl around to help me out 
Who that wasn't too bad I really need need to pass my driving 
Yeah he been good x


----------



## skweek35

Good to hear your body is feeling better - now just to get that throat better now - will take a day or 2!! 
I really dont know what I would do without my car! 
After arriving in the UK I lasted 8 months relying on hiring cards, other and public transport to get around. Just couldn't do that any longer. But then again I was out in the sticks most of the time and public transport was just pathetic!! 
Love my car but time to trade her in!! 
Hope you have a good week and feel better soon!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u doing? 
Well i thought I was getting better but my throat still hurt n feel dry and to top it off the bloody antibiotic have give me thrush great, but I've been Xmas shopping with my mum n friend which was nice to get out of the house but am knacked now lol
Hope ure well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, good to hear you are on the mend. 
I so hate thrush!!! Try bio yogurt. Apparently really good. 

I am really looking forward to tomorrow!! Yay yay tomorrow is Friday!! and Gynae appoinment day!! 

I started my Christmas shopping this week, but still have so much to get and do before Christmas arrives.

Have a good weekend!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla who I'll after try that thanks but it all good now, well I've started wrapping the present just have to wait till she in bed then I can wrap her lol, well i got some zinc for him to try see if that give his little dude a bust lol
How did it go? What did they say? 
Hope youve had a good wkend? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim.
The appointment went well! She recons that OH's stats are pretty good. :thumbup: She said that they add the rapid and slow motility results together and like them to be above 40%. OH's add up to 60%
She also said that the sperm concentration should be above 15 - OH's is 78!!!! 
So nothing wrong with his little swimmers!! :happydance:
She has given me papers for CD3 bloods and is booking scan appointments for me too. I am just not sure if the scan and tube check appointments are 1 or 2 different appointments. Just have to wait for those to come through. Hoping they are not in school time. 

Oh my best friend had her baby this morning too. Baby Rylan Scott Adams was born this morning at 10:37am by C-Section. 8lbs 1oz and a whopping 55.5cm - the apple doesnt fall far from the tree is what comes to mind!! His dad is 6ft5!!! No ways Rylan is going to be short!! 
He is absolutely gorgeous! Lucky to have had a cuddle already!! :cloud9: I'm so hoping that just holding him is infectious enough!! hehe 

I have so much more to buy!! will most likely have to wait till next week to finish off Christmas shopping! Havent even started wrapping pressies yet.

4 school days till Christmas hols start!! :happydance:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well that all sound good for ure other half get ure test then u know what going on
Well I've been back to this morning got tonsillitis again so am bk on antibiotic which is good cause am out this wkend, lol well all my shopping done for xmas yippee 
I know Ellie can't wait to break up from school for 2wks haha x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well that all sound good for ure other half get ure test then u know what going on
Well I've been back to this morning got tonsillitis again so am bk on antibiotic which is good cause am out this wkend, lol well all my shopping done for xmas yippee 
I know Ellie can't wait to break up from school for 2wks haha x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
:hugs: You only just had tonsilitus a few weeks back!! Shame! I so know what you are going through!! Did the doc say anything about taking them out?? 
2 days and counting!!! till 2 weeks of bliss!! 
You are soo lucky you have all your shopping done!! I have only done the essencial shopping so far!! Still got all the family pressies to get. That will have to wait till next week when I can really hit the shops.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi no it they just said u can get it twice but it not as bad as the last at least I can still got to work cause I can't afford to have another day off with it been so close to Xmas will be getting busy lol, am glad I've finish but saying that I could go on forever with Ellie I could buy her loads of stuff but it's her bday at the of jan so I've stop haha
Who last day of school who going to be excited the teacher or the kids hehe
Enjoy ure last day x


----------



## skweek35

Hi 

Glad to hear its not as bad as last time!! 

I think I am more excited about the holidays!! Just so glad I have 2 weeks to kick back, relax and sort out a few house and wedding things. 
Oh yes and dont forget - shopping and wrapping pressies!! 
Hope you have a good weekend - rest up and get better


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well am all good just 2more day at work then am done for 4 days whoo I can't wait and am all my shopping is done just need to wrap a few more presents for Ellie but it's bloody hard when she here with me lol
How u? Hope ure okie? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Glad to hear you also have some time off soon. 
I can imagine how difficult it must be at the mo -esp seeing that its school holidays! I know with my god-son, he goes to bed at 10pm these days and he's only 6!! Time to find ingenius reasons for them to go to bed earlier! haha They wont like that though. 

I must admit that I have done pretty much nothing today - but think thats because the last 2 days have been sooo busy. Took my sister out bridesmaid dress shopping yesterday - more to look at colours though but managed to put my dress on!! I love my dress!! but now its too big on me! they will just have to take it in. 
I think I have lost total track of cd's but pretty much sure I am DPO but goodness knows what number. Oh well, will see what happens this cycle. 
Hope you get the pressies wrapped soon.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla well that me done for 4day it will be so nice not to do any hair lol, I know ive told her that she has to be in for 9 n she said yes that fine so she be in bed for 9 but see how long before she goes to sleep haha cause Santa as to wait till she sleeping before we can get the present out haha, 
Well that sound good you know what colour ure going for? 
Well if I don't speak to u before have a fab Christmas 
Happy chirstmas x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I am just sooo glad I'm on holiday at the mo!! Doing exactly what I want, when I want to!! Its bliss at the mo. Even made 2 batches of gingerbread men. Iced them last night and plated them up this morning. But seem to have run out of ribbon so need to head into town to get more. But will most likely walk in! not prepared to fight for parking place!! haha :nope:

I think I will settle on chocolate brown with pastel colours. I'm seeing a bridal florist in the new year so will talk her through the colours and see what she says. 

Oh yes - defo no getting pressies out before she is fast asleep!!:haha:
All our pressies are under the tree waiting for tomorrow morning now. Most likely pick up a few more from my parents tonight. Yup dinner at my parents with my best friend, her in-laws (who arrived from South Africa on Wed am) and my god-sons! I am really looking forward to tonight. 
Then tomorrow at my in-laws. BUT gggrrr no drinking at all for me!!! I apparently have a heavy thrush infection!! and what great timing!!! 
Will just have to make up for lost time next weekend!! 
Hope you have a great day tomorrow! 
Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!:xmas6::xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla well we had a fab 2day got everything I wanted 
and Ellie didn't get up till 8-45 so we had a sleep in lol n she was very giddy n very happy what she got too just to find room for them now next tidy her bedroom look like a boom as hit it lol
Hope uve had a good time xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
8:45!! wow you are lucky!!! 
I was also really spoilt!!! DF got me a kindle and an adoption pack for the little organ-utan at Monkey World! Little Silvestre!! he is such a cutie!!! We were down there for the October half term! 
Family also spoilt me - lots of money - going into the wedding fund. Jewelery, clothing vouchers, african violet plants and a indoors gardeners tool kit. Oh and dont forget alll the chocolates!!! 
Yup I so agree - now to sort out the house and find space for all this stuff!! esp the plants. 

I got my appointment through for the HSG scan - next week Friday at 9am!! DF said he would take the day off work to take me. I am umming and erring as to whether I need to take the whole day off work too? 
Not too sure at the mo. Will speak to my boss and see what they say. 
Make sure you kick you feet up and relax a bit too


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla happy new year to u n the oh 
Well we had quite new yr just stayed in n watch a film n had a few drinks but my oh is stay bed very poorly think he's got tonsillitis or flu so he may not be back at work on tues at this rate 
Who that good that good let me know what they say I need to get him booked bk in for sperm test again 
Hope u had a good new year x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Happy New Year to you and your family!! 
Boohoo to a sick OH!!! Hope he is feeling better soon!! 

Yes we had a lovely New Years Eve thanks. We stayed home playing Just Dance 3!!! we had soo much fun!! He was just sooo funny!! 
Lets just hope that the saying of 'Start the way the you mean to continue' can be kept to its every word!! I have had a really relaxing day - but what are the chances I can have a relaxing year?? I think not with the class I have at the mo. 
GL with OH's SA test again.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yeah he's a lot better thank you now the dec are down we have decided that living room need decorating the joy of painting n the smell lol
Well am ringing my up to get this wk to get oh booked in for his test doing we've left it too long but my period seen to be on track at the mo 26 every month
So how u? N how did it go at the gyn? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
yes all Christmas decor has also been packed away here too!! and house is looking normal again!! 
I must say I have been really impressed with NHS this time round! They have been really efficiant. Got all my appointments booked for times that were convenient for me and school. Had normal scan yesterday - all looks the same as last time =still PCOS! but thats fine. 
Then sat at pathology waiting for CD3 bloods to be done almost 2 hours later!!! Will get those results on 17 Feb (holidays!) yay no need to take time off from work again. 
Got HSG scan booked for this wednesday 2pm - perfect timing as Wednesday afternoons are my admin time so I am not teaching!! 
Timings could not have been better!!! 
I wish I could redecorate this house! He is still a bit too attached to his cheap couches and nothing on the walls!! looks like we have just moved in with nothing on the walls yet!! I hate this look! 
Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hiya Carla my god that well good for the Nhs cause they are normal bad to get appointment with them lol, who that sound okie so far well finger everything will be too, lol u sound like Ellie she keep asking when she break up again for her next hol we are not on sleep yet cause it her bday frist on the 31st my baby is 10yrs old time is going too fast 
Well the room is looking fab just a few bits n bobs to do in it then on with the kitchen next lol 
Hope u are well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, yes all is well with me!! 
Had my HSG scan on Wednesday afternoon - that was really painful!! the doc even came to me afterwards to ask if I was ok. Apparently I went white with the pain - yes I tend to do that!! goodness knows how I will cope with labour!! haha 
The scan showed that my tubes are all clear! YAY YAY!! 
The doc did say now is the time to really go for it! No need to tell me that!! :haha: 

Yes, 20 more school wake ups!! Not that I'm counting!! hehe 

I am sooo jealous!! I really want to redecorate this house. It looks like a batchelor pad still. In some ways it looks like we have just moved in and not had time to put things on the walls yet! I think this place just needs the womans touch!! 

Has your OH had his swimmers checked again?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla well the room looks fab so much better, I've got in booked next tues to retested so hopefully it wont be long after when we hear from n we know what happens next, 
Well that fab news so yes like she get on with it lol, I know I hate it when they say that am bloody trying aren't I haha
You sound like Ellie lol how long too we break up lol
Ovulation pain have kick in to day so ive been in pain a lot but hopefully I will gets some love making lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

So glad your house is looking more normal again. 
I think that HSG scan has brought my OV date forward! I have been cramping the last 2 days. I never usually feel OV cramps. 
So looks like we have sync'ed out cycles haha 
I ordered pre-seed and soft cups. Just my luck the soft cups arrived a few hours after we DTD!! will have to wait till next time then. 
FXed for retest next week! 
Oh and 18 more school wake ups! hehe


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla lol u big kid I wish I was have a wk off but I will after wait till April lol, yeah it sound like it so can moan together lol, 
I was lookin at that pre-seed the other day but what are soft cups never heard of it? x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

I used the pre-seed and softcups but think I was already in my TWW. 
https://www.softcup.com/ here is the link for the softcups. I think they are great. Might try use the for AF if she shows. 
We went out to the opening of a new development in an area where DF wants to move to. The prices for the houses are just too expensive for us unfortunately!! At those prices we could afford a 2 bed appartment! Just not going to do for us - we will need a 3 bed soon hopefully. 
15 more school wake ups!! haha 
Lets see if I can hold out till Feb 6th!! Haha I dont think I can do that! haha


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi thank u I will have a look at then 
I know we couldn't afford one either but I've got 2bedroom so it okie at the mo but we do rent, but it is a nice size house for us but u never know what will happen in the future lol
Who u big kid Ellie not counting sleep for that yet she too busy counting her sleep till her bday lol
Hope ure okie x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I bet she is getting really excited now. My god-son's 6th birthday is on Tuesday. I spoke to him briefly tonight - he is counting down the sleeps too! I will have to go to Bluewater tomorrow night to get his birthday pressie. 

Well another school week lies ahead of us! Just 3 weeks left and 15 more school wake ups. 

Oh I landed up taking my car for another long drive today. Parents wanted to see about a wedding car. My dad has also paid the deposit for a replica 1929 Rolls Royce. It even has a soft top at the back - Now FXed we have beautiful weather the day of the wedding so we can drop the top down!! Getting excited all over again 

Have a good week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yeah she really giddy I keep saying to have in the summer but she having none of it lol, yep I know I can't wait so I don't have to get early when it my 2days off too whoop haha
Who that sound nice bet you can't wait for it to be here 
Well for the past two day I've really bad crapping pains and backache like am going to come on my period but am not due on till next wk am 6dpo so god know what's goin on 
Hope u are good x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I so know what you mean about the back ache and af types cramps! I am also only due on next week Saturday. Really not sure what my body is up to at the mo! Will try hold out till end of next week before testing although am I sure I will cave in before that. 

I bet Ellie is really excited now! How many more sleeps for till her birthday? 

13 more school wake ups!!

So today was retest day. How long till you get the results?


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi no we had to cancel cause he so busy at work so re-book for tues on Ellie bday so it we won't forgot that one lol
It 6 sleep yep she giddy :) 
Ive had mild craps n backache like my AF is coming early it never done this before, well am due next weds so i just want to know what happening do I can ready for next month 
Have a good day x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi no we had to cancel cause he so busy at work so re-book for tues on Ellie bday so it we won't forgot that one lol
It 6 sleep yep she giddy :) 
Ive had mild craps n backache like my AF is coming early it never done this before, well am due next weds so i just want to know what happening do I can ready for next month 
Have a good day x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well I think am out this month light spotting on/off for days but on the plus side oh at his sperm test done today so we just need to wait for the result, well Ellie is 10 today we've had a nice with mum, my sister at the White Rose so she can spend her money 
Hope u are well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, :cake: Happy Birthday to Ellie!!! Glad to hear she had a good day!! 

I am also defo out for this cycle!! Also had loads of brown spotting. ggrr 
But oh well! moving on 
Just waiting for AF to arrive now so I can work out my cycle dates again. 

Now just to wait for his results - hopefully you will get that in the next 10 days!!


----------



## kjfrost79

I know that what I've been think I've order some clear blue ovulation stripes to try cause I think the cheap one didn't work for me and got phil taken zinc hehe, 
Thank u I will tell her she in bed now lol
Yeah I hope they do come quick so we know what's going on the we will be bk to see the gyo 
U had a good wkend? X


----------



## skweek35

Yeah work has just been crazy hectic. Been busy with assesments again this week. 
Just not sure how I will fit a bigger family in around work too at the mo. lol I suppose I just will when I need to. 

Soo many big birthdays and celebrations around at the mo!!! Colleagues 50th's and 40th's followed by a Christening party this weekend and a wedding next weekend! Will have to make sure I exercise loads to make sure I lose that 1 lbs to hit my next target - 3stone!! 

Hows your week been so far?


----------



## kjfrost79

Who sound like a busy few wk for you, who that brilliant I need to start losing weightbbut I just can't get my head in it at the mo lol
Yeah it been okie I had mon so I went to see my friend n her 2 children which I love to bit n I've just chilled today with my af arriving this n omg she let me know she here 2day late my god I've been in so much pain but am bk to work 2morrow well I better stay in my bubble otherwise the pmt will get them haha x


----------



## Mazalie

Hi, I am 35, been TTC since DH and I got married three years ago. Getting pretty desperate. Me: unexplained infertility, him: no problems. I had an IUI in October 2011, but no luck. May try IVF over the next couple of months if I don't get pregnant naturally. I have recently started using Preseed, and have been using OPKs for a while, but I haven't been organized enough to chart my BBT.

Fingers crossed for all of us this year. Baby dust!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, yup cd1 for me to today. Sync'ed cycles: haha: think my cramps are just starting now! I don't usually get cramps, so for me to feel these is really different. 
Think I'm loosing my voice too! Throat is really sore! 

Hi Mazalie, welcome to our thread! Hope we all get our bfp's really soon.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla aww hope u feel okie? Well I was bk at work today wish I wasn't tho only had one lady in lol but it Friday 2morrow thank nice chilled weekend for me lol x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi mazalise welcome to our thread hope u are okie? 
It just us two on here but we like it hehe,
Fx for bfp soon for u am going to try preseed soon but I don't do my charts either I wouldn't know where to start lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies
I'm so looking forward to Friday! So need to relax! Landed up coming home at lunch time with no voice! Yup what use was I at work? nought! Haha 
Mazilie - any ff or charting q's - fire away. I used to chart and thinking of charting again this cycle.
I really seem to be feeling every little twinge since the HSG scan and AF is really heavy again! Day 2 and still going really strong! 
Anywhoo's time for some sleep here!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I was feeling much better but still seem to loose my voice of the night. So frustrating!!! 

Just laying here on the couch watching the snow falling outside! I love it when it is snowing but hate the ice and sludge afterwards. 
We were meant to be going to DF's cousins sons Christening tomorrow. Will decide in the morning if we are going. 
I have started a testing thread in the over 35's section. I'm hoping this is going to bring me all the luck I need to get my BFP!! 
Hope you are having a good weekend 
Enjoy the snow!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yeah we had a good wkend thank u we are then proud owns of 2 guinea pigs we went to get them today n they are so cutie it my friend fault cause she got some the other wk lol, yeah I do like the snow when I dont have to go out in it lol but it wasn't too bad on the main rd so it was nice get out of the house 
I keep looking at other threads too to give me help but until we get his result bk we will just have keep practicing lol 
Hope ure feeling better x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I must say I loved all the snow!! DF and I spent almost 2 hours shovelling and sweeping the snow this afternoon. At least I got a bit of exercise. 
I love guinea pigs! so cute. Our year 1 class had 2 last year. 

When are you getting the results for OH's SA? 
I see the FS again in 2 weeks time. I am half expecting to hear that we need to wait a few more months before they will offer us any further assisstance. 

Really not looking forward to this week at school - feel really unprepared it. Haven't done any literacy or theme planning! Will have to wing it this week! eeekk


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well most of the kids on the street was sweeping n cleaning the street so on a plus side we didn't have to lol, don't know when the test are bk just hope it fast so we can move on to the next level 
Well Ellie full of cold so I don't know if she will be at school 2morrow yet
But it both your last wk at school so hopefully it will go fast hehe x


----------



## skweek35

I hope Ellie is feeling better soon. 
I just wish the kids here had the sence to help us too!! would havebeen nice to get some help! 
Yup last week at school for this term. then spend next week preparing for next term!! Not much of a break really - just good to have the chance to sleep late and read!! 

Have a good week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi aww thank u she still no well but she ok in a Morning but it as the day goes on she get worse but that what it like with a cold just hope I don't get it hehe, 
Yes it will be nice to have a lie in when u don't have to work it just a shame she had to get poorly this week instead of next wk lol
Have a good wk x


----------



## skweek35

Oh no :hugs: for Ellie!! 
I would say rather poorly this week than next ( hehe but that's because I would take time off this week and still get next week too) hehe 

I could really kick myself this afternoon - left school early and drove about 10 minutes for a meeting I thought was this afternoon - turns out the meeting is tomorrow afternoon!!! :dohh: 
Oh well, decided to come home and catch up on a few bits and pieces! 
3 more school days to go!! hehe


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yeah I know that what am thinking with Ellie cause she know it her last wk at school but it's not like her not to go so ive sat her down to see if there a problem at school but she say she ok so I will how she goes on thurs cause she got to go bk for then cause I can't afford another day off work :(, 
Lol I've do think like that too but at least u got to finish early n get some job done x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u? Hope ure enjoying ure wk off? 
Well I got clear blue opk to try and for the first time I got two smiley faces on day 11-12 do so that when I ovulate but it just my luck he as to be poorly full of cold again him n Ellie keep giving each other it but at least I haven't got it thank god x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Happy Valentines Day !!! 
Yes I'm loving my week off! I've not done much so far. 
Glad you got your :D on the OPK's!! I got my first :D for this cycle today!! I hope I OV in the next 24 hours. 
You could have OVed either on CD12 or 13. 
Hope both Ellie and your OH get better soon!!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yey so we both got are O:) face so that good start, I never not got owt on cheap one so I guess I need dear one lol to test still waiting for hospital to let us know bout oh test
So now am in the 2wk wait so let the fun begin 
It will be nice just to have time off won't it Ellie like the time off but now it getting lighter she started to play out but it still too cold me so she will have cold next wk lol 
Hope u had a romantic nite for valentines x


----------



## skweek35

Hey Kim, well romantic V'day - not sure it was. I was home alone all day. When DF got home we went to the kebab shop to get dinner. Came home and ate it sitting infront of the tellie. Not that romantic. 
I turned the heat up abit when we went to bed. Decided to wear a basque! He loved that!!! 
Other than that I have been in a lot of pain today. I have coccydynia (pain in my arse! haha) Managed to get hold of the chronic pain clinic and got my appointment moved from sometime in June to 7th March!! Result!!! 

I am so glad its getting lighter each day. Just wish it would really warm up now!! 

TWW is in full swing now. In a way I hope I get my BFP, but in another way if I do get my BFP then I cant have the procedure done and will have to live in pain for 9 months!! So good either way. Will just have to wait and see what happens now.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla hope u are okie? 
Well am defo in my 2wk too well only a wk to go now fx for both of us to get our Bfp this month I've never heard of ccocydynia what is it? 
Yeah me too it been cold today am glad I didn't after leave the house lol too much cleaning to do lol
Who am liking ure pic on here x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Well and truely into TWW now. I just bought a stack of dirt cheap HPT's so I can test to my hearts content next weekend without the worry of wasting money. I think the 20 HPT's cost me no more than £3!! 

Coccydynia - is inflamation in the muscles around the coccyx. This is usualy caused my a hard blow to that area - (resulting in a pain in the arse!) :haha: 

I can see its really cold out there today. And I have to go help a friend out. She has done her back in and her hubby needs to go to work. So I will get to look after my godsons this morning. 
This afternoon will be marking planning and more admin work that needs to be done for tomorrow. I might even take some of the work with me. 

I do like the new group I've joined. The Barry White's Naughty Nun's!! These girls are such a laugh!! My DF managed to put this signature together in no time the other night!! Trust him to find a pic like that of a naughty nun!! :rofl: 

Elle ready to go back to school tomorrow morning? I certainly can do with a bit more time off!!


----------



## Wackylove

Hi kim ,im Heather I'm new here too I need a Buddie as well ... I'm on cd24 of a normal 27 day cycle I have ttc for four months now but my husband and I have been having unprotected sex since may this would be pregnancy #3 but baby 4 for me twins 14 yrs and 6 yr old I used a opk and preseed this month for the first time so I REALLY REALLY HOPE AF DOES NOT SHOW!!!!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well haven't brought any yet never do unless I was really late lol, aww I see never heard of it so it nice to know what its called hope don't get too much pain with it,
I know it a nice pic lol,
Well am ready for her to go bk but yes she seem ready she just had her bath n a early nite is order for all us we've just had a nice chilled day n bake some bun with Ellie 
Hope u are okie? X


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Heather u are more welcome to joys us girls on early well big finger cross for you this month, well am 6dpo so am a wk away from test well I tried clearblue ovulate test this month n it was the first time I got smily face but I've not used pressed yet but may look in to them 
Hope u are well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies 
Welcome to Heather!! You are most welcome to join us!!! 
I bought preseed this last month but didnt get round to using it. I am now 7DPO and cant wait to test this weekend. I too use OPK's and Love them!!! There is just no going wrong with that smiley face!! 

Yup so up early to get this new term started! I so wish I had more time to bake more!! 
Will post a bit more later in the week - time to get to school/work!! 
Have a good week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi hope u have good wk too Carla 
I know but Ellie got up okie this morning n she said school was okie so that all good but mon are long day soon as am home where bk out for karate but she does love it 
Well I've started with backache n mild crapping pain so we will see what the wk brings x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u? Well am out again af show yest bang on 26 again so it look le am in routing at the mo got oh test result bk it low count/ motility so am just waithing to see to get out appointment to what they going to do next 
Hope I've had a good wkend? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, SO sorry I havent been replying but I have been knackered for the last 2 weeks!!! 
I tested on Saturday and Sunday both :bfn: 
Then Sunday night my BBs were really sore - so set out a test for the morning. And what do you know - :bfp:!!!! I couldnt believe my eyes!! I even got DF out of bed to look at the pee stick!! :haha: 
I tested 2ce again when I got home and both were :bfp: !!! 
I suppose this explains why I have not been sleeping well recently and got really drunk on ONE glass of wine on Saturday night!! :rofl: 

So a lot has changed with me this last week - had to stop weight watchers. But that is fine for now as I will still be going to 'weigh in' every week. Will stand on the scales but she wont write down my weight as I am not allowed to follow the plan while pregnant. This way I can still keep the secret from my mom and friends. :hehe: 
DF is quietly excited. He hasnt said very much but keeps asking how I am feeling. Shame I think he is a bit worried about the MS starting. :hehe: 
Have also put exercising on hold for a week or so - more due to being soo tired. 
Not sure how this will affect our wedding plans. Suppose I really need to speak to DF about this sometime soon. 

Hope you are well.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla that brill news congrat Hun am so happy for u, can't believe one of us is pregnant lol, I know I bet it hard not to tell anyone I bet u what to shout it from the roof tops lol
Well I've had my blood test done today so fx I will be to see the gyn to see how they will help us fx it won't be long before I can say I am too hehe 
Hope u are well x
Ps don't leave me lol


----------



## skweek35

Oh yes defo FXed for your soon to be BFP!!! 
I'm not going anywhere hun!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla gdgd I like that there only me n u left haha 
How u feeling? X


----------



## skweek35

Ja stick together through it all!! 
I'm really tired and still suffering with this nasty cold. My voice keeps going - not handy when you are a teacher!! :haha: 

Others wise all is well here.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi am glad ure ok apart from the cold, well it won't be long before ure next hol so u will be able to have 2wk rest lol, we am sat chilling today the wks are going too fast x


----------



## skweek35

Join the club - just laying on the couch catching up on FB and BnB!! 
But I'm about to fall asleep now!! I think that is partly because i have done nothing all day!!! 
4 weeks to easter holidays!!! I am thinking I might need to tell my parents by then. My brother and his family are coming over from Ireland for the first weekend of the holidays and we are taking my nephew to Peppa Pig World. How else am I going to explain that i am not allowed on any of the rides!! 
Cian will be devistated that I cant ride with him. 

hope you and your family are well


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yes I think you should tell them they will be well giddy for u,
Yeah we are good thank u me n Phil went out for tea lastnite without Ellie she went to grandma which was nice some us time think we've need it, I try to find u on fb but couldn't what's your fb picture? X


----------



## skweek35

I have also just tried to find you on fb - there are soo many Kim frost!! 
What is your profile pic? 
Mine is a pic of me and DF. I am wearing a purple top, long dark hair


----------



## kjfrost79

My is on me and my other half am wearing a sliver top n he's a skin head lol where in a pub lol did you check Kimberley frost 
How u doing? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I searched for you on FB and cant find you. 
I'm doing really well thanks. Still only Uber sore bbs. No other symptoms set in yet - thankfully!! 
I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow afternoon - cant wait!! 
3 1/2 weeks to go to holidays again


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi I know I've just try again what ure surname again think I may have spelt it wrong lol, who well that good finger cross for u not to get anything else I had morning sickness with Ellie for 17 wks but that it really 
I know am counting cause I've got the 2nd wk off hehe x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, my full name is Carla Snyman 
I am really hoping the morning sickness stays away. But some how I dont think I will be that lucky. My mom apparently really suffered with all 3 pregnancies and they say if you mom had MS then I am likely to get it too.


----------



## kjfrost79

Well finger cross it does but now say that but mum my mum did too so I did lol, 
Well I will look again for u on fb lol x


----------



## skweek35

Well didnt see the midwife in the end. Turns out they have a new receptionist who was not meant to book me. 
The midwife called to explain and booked me in for 10th April - which is perfect as its in the holidays. 
Will be booking my early scan next week for early in the following week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi who dont u just love receptionist at dr the like to mess think up lol,who be u can't wait to have ure first scan , so have you told ure mum yet? Hope ure well x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Yup cant wait for the first scan!! Will be good to find out more definite EDD and see the heart beat 

Nope there is no ways I'm telling my mother till at least 12 weeks if I can help it. My mother is lovely - dont get me wrong - but she gets way over excited!!! There is just no ways I want her getting all excited about this baby right now. 
We have decided that we arent buying anything for the baby right now. We want to wait till at least 12 weeks before we start thinking about nursery and toiletries and prams and that stuff. I just know that if I tell her she will be in the shops tomorrow buying things, even if we tell her she isnt allowed to. Then she will buy things and keep them till I am 12 weeks!! 
She is a bit high maintance at the best of times!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla lol that sound like my mum too why do they get over giddy bout think haha, 
How u feeling? 
Well I've been full of cold seen sunday so I feel crapy x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Oh no, hope you feel better soon. 
I know - just dont understand why she gets so excited about things some time. 
Well I got a date for my first scan - friday 30th March - so just over 2 weeks till my scan - really looking forward to the scan. 

I have decided to wait before telling my mom. Just want to make sure everything it fine before telling her. So will most likely tell my parents at the family dinner the day after my scan. 

Well feels like MS is starting to set in. If I dont eat enough I start feeling all weak and shakey and slightly nauseous. 
Hoping it doesnt get much worse than this.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla thank u the cold finally going but I've really bad lower backaches on/off seen last Friday and my ovuires are hurtin too tody, but I hope it goes before sat met to be out with ladies lol, well I've got my appointment thru for the gyo it next tues so hopefully they will help us get pregnant 
Aww bless hope u don't get too bad I hater having ms when I was having Ellie, who I bet u can't wait just her the heart beat be good x


----------



## skweek35

Good to hear you are feeling better!! 
Fab that your appointment is only days away!! FXed you get some answers that will bring you the BFP that you so want 

All I am thinking at the mo is roll on 8 weeks time!! 
I am not looking forward to the next 8 weeks! Just want to MS to go!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I bet u are I would be too lol, it will go fast but then again u won't be a school for 2 of the wks not long to go till ure off am counting down the days too cause I've got her 2nd wk with ellie too sleep in aww sound so nice haha 
And just think this time next yr you can have mother day too :) x


----------



## skweek35

Yup I am so going to live the next 8 weeks in TWW's!!! oh and dont forget telling my family!! 
1st 2 weeks - to school hols and scan!! 
2nd 2 weeks to return to school - also seeing midwife on April 10th 
3rd 2 weeks - 12 week scan!! 
last TWW - hopefully end of MS!! 

I am so looking forward to a years time! my first mothers day! YAYA!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla yep that sound like a plan to me hehe.
Well I've had a quite mother day abut hungover lol went out with the girls which was haven't done it for ages, but I defo need my bed now lol xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
I could soo do with a night out! but the sea-sick feeling is stopping me! I hate feeling this ill. In a way it would be nice if I just get sick and feel a bit better. 

I've had a rather busy weekend. We went to Chartwell House (Churchill's house) yesterday then on to DF's parents place. We told them that I am now 6 weeks pregnant. I'm hoping this helps to make MIL get better. She hasnt been well lately. 
Both MIL and FIL are really excited about this grandchild - shame MIL said that she has waited soo long for grandchildren then they come all at once!! I'm glad we were able to put a smile on her face. 

Took my mom out for breakfast along with the rest of the family. Landed up telling mom and dad too this morning - I'm so glad I broke the news to mom in public! She was not able to shriek!! (I know - Im mean!) But priceless was the look on my dad's face! Still can not wipe the smile off his face! They are both over the moon - they have one grandchild already and now #2 and #3 are on the way - my SIL is also pregnant and due 3 weeks before me 

I've already had an afternoon nap and ready for bed again!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla aww bless that sound like Uve had a fab wkend, and I had a feeling u would give in n tell them but it is nice to see there faces when u tell them 
Haha am not pg and I could sleep for a wk lol, well only 2more wk to go and u rest up :) 
Well am at hospital 2moro so I will let u know how it goes x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well it wasn't good day I've been told that his 2nd test was even worse so in there mind the only way we could get pregnant is IVF but i cant affors that , but we do need to look in to other things like stopping/or cut down smoking n I need to lose weight but they are going to have a laparoscopy to check my tubes but that will take upto four month, so am not a happy bunny today
Hope ure feeling okie? X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Oh no hun! :hugs: 
Have they offered you an HSG scan or laparoscopy to check your tubes? 
Has the NHS not offered you IVF or will they consider that after checking your tubes? 

AFM - Been feeling really sea-sick for almost a week but fortunately feeling much better today.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi they are doing lap to check my tubes but that will take 4 months to get appointment, they said the only way to get IVF is to pay we can't get it on the Nhs cause we've both had kids, I think it joke we are different partners my mum friend thought we would get once chance but am book in to see my dr in 2wks so I will ask him some more question 
,and my af is due on thurs :( lol 
How that good to hear that ure starting to feel better x


----------



## skweek35

That is just rubbish that they aren't even prepared to offer you at least one 1 IVF treatment. 
I'm hoping this is the end of the MS! but somehow I think that is a bit of wishful thinking! 
My mom was saying that she had MS up until at least 14 weeks! URGH!!


----------



## kjfrost79

No there not I know I can't believe it either that what upset me the most there havent offer us anything I feel like asking my dr to send me somewhere else , well finger cross it is but I after say my lasted 17wk lol x


----------



## skweek35

FXed your doc refers you to a really good FS!! 
Let me know what your doc says when you see him. 
I'm off to bed now - really knackered!!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u feeling? 
I will defo let u know what they say hope I can get some more answers, well I had to take Ellie to the dental hospital today she has to have a op 2 teeth take out n they have to cut her gum to take a tooth out that shouldn't be there so far it isn't a great wk for me :( x


----------



## skweek35

Oh no!! BEEG :hugs:for Ellie!! 
FXed next week will be much better!! 

Feeling ok again today! Just really tired - landed up sleeping for 2 hours this afternoon!! Just hope I can get to sleep at a decent hour tonight!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u feeling?
Well my period have gone on one this I've been regular bang on 26 but this month decide to be different cause am day 27 and there still nothin just really bad backache n felt dizzy this morning


----------



## skweek35

Oh my Kim, Have you tested yet? Those signs could be good! 

I'm feeling a bit icky today. Been feeling a bit nauseous since late morning. tummy has also been rather grumbly since having lunch. Just laying on the couch at the mo. Might have a snooze in a bit! 

Hope you are having a good weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla no I haven't tested yet am going to wait till Monday if I haven't come on by then but in a way I don't want to just incase it say neg lol
aww bless hope you feel okie but have lay down on the sofa does sound good I may just do that myself lol 
Hope u have a good wkend x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u? Hope u had a nice weekend?
Well I finally came on yesterday so I either went 29days or I ovulate late this month But on to next month we go :) x


----------



## skweek35

Big :hugs: to you Kim!! 
FXed it wont be too much longer for you now. 

I had a really good weekend - spent Sunday with family. Had lunch at a pub then for a walk around some little town! 
Been really tired today! Came home straight after school and slept for hour and half. Feeling a bit better but thinking its almost time for bed.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla thank u, I know that I keep thinking too
We has a nice weekend Ellie got her 3rd belt in karate which is yellow if she carry on she'll be black before we know it lol, 
Well I will have a list of question for the dr on tues lol 
Hope u are well? Last day at school 2moro 2wks whoop whoop lol x


----------



## skweek35

2 weeks whoop whoop!!! 
School closed today for a full 2 weeks! 
Followed very closely by our very sighting of Speckle! 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg 
Really strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movement. 
The head is at the bottom next to the yolk sac. You can also see the little arms and legs too! Just sooo cute! 

Hope your appointment goes well on Tuesday. 

Congrats to Ellie on getting her yellow belt! 

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi carla that brill pic so cutie bet u was well happy so when u due date? 
Thank u I will let u know what they say 
Well Ellie stop at her uncle Darren n his girlfriend lastnite she as a son her age well I've phone her twice n she doesn't want to come lol so am sat chilling lol 
You have a good wkend too x


----------



## skweek35

I was really pleased to see that all is well with my little Speckle. Due date is somewhere around the 6th November. 

I hope you made the most of having the evening to yourselves. Bet you loved those chilling moments. 

Had a rather busy weekend with my brother, SIL and nephew being here. I just love Cian. He is such a character. 

Enjoy the last of the weekend.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi who very good , and it sound like u've had a good weekend too
Yes we did n she love it that much she didn't come till 6pm well I've been food shopping clean up done ironing made tea n now am sat chilling bk to work 2moro but only a wk to go then I've got a wk whoop whoop
Hope ure well? X


----------



## skweek35

glad you had a good weekend. 
I'm so glad Ihave 2 weeks off right now. Time for me to chill and do what my body needs it to do. 
Have a good week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi bet u are glad uve got 2wk off only 2more day s to work then am off for a wk whoop whoop lol, well hope u a nice wk too x


----------



## skweek35

I sure am glad I've got a 2 weeks off now. Not had a good day today. Lacking energy and no apetite! 

Hoping that tomorrow is a better day. Hopefully I can get some house work done tomorrow. 
Hope your week has gotten off to a better start than mine.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla hope u do feel better today like u said just do want ure body wants if it say relax then do it, well am at dr later today do I will let u know what he say, and I've got opk stick ready to started testing cause it that time off week for me ovulation time haha 
Well my friend coming down for her hair doing this morning then it will be a vice catch up with her.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla hope ure well? 
Well I went to dr n he said he got enough sperm n they are moving the right way but just slow so ive got him taking wellman vit I've told that the dr said give them a try otherwise he wouldnt take them lol, but there nothing they can do it all bout MONEY!, bk to work 2moro but only 2day to do then a wk whoop whoop x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Good to hear there was a bit of good news from the doctor!! 

I just dont know how I would cope if I was at work this week. Had an afternoon snooze everyday so far! Just cant cope without my snooze! Slept for 2 1/2 hours today and ready for sleep again. 

Hope you have a great week off. Have you got any plans for next week?


----------



## kjfrost79

Nothing as planed yet but I've told him that we are some day trip or even stop overnight in bnb lol, aww bless saying that I could have a sleep this afternoon am ready to have my wk off,
I know I felt a bit better so we just keep trying but I must sy I do like the trying hehe
N wait for lap to be done x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u? Did u have a good easter weekend? x


----------



## skweek35

hi Kim, 
yes had a good easter weekend and you? 
been having good and bad days this last week. Not so good today though - really bad nights sleep! ggrrr 
I still have a lot of school work to wade through and must get it done soon. So hoping for a better nights sleep tonight so I can knuckle down to it tomorrow. 

Oh the 'trying' is always a good thing - and as I've discovered is even better when perggers!! Hell when I have the energy - yes please!! 

Hope you are enjoying the last of your week off!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yeah it been a nice wk took Ellie to tropical world on mon which was too loads of pic, 
Just having a chilled today catch up on the cleaning n washing may go shopping for me 2moro which is alway nice lol, well am in the 2ww again so here we go again,
Well he a wired question I've notice since oh started taking wellman he sperm has been bait more watery then before is that a good thing? 
And you get there n u will to feel better soon x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 

Think I'm feeling a bit washed out today as a result of a busy afternoon and evening yeststerday. Landed up at Bluewater yesterday afternoon. Met up briefly with my SIL, who was there with a friend for the food expo. They gave us their tickets and we landed up walking around the food expo for almost 2 hours! So much cheese and pickles and chutneys along with wines on sale! 
Following that I had dinner with my parents. Thought it was time to keep my mom off my back for a few days. As much as I love her, she is just a bit too much at the mo! She is desperate to go to my scans and is therefore fishing all she can! 

I'm really sorry I cant be of much help with watery sperm. I really dont know TBH. 

Oh well its back to school we go on Monday and I'm no where near ready for my class. I still have books to mark and planning to be done! Doesn't help that I have NO energy today!! Might have a snooze later and try tackling the work later


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla that fine just thought I would ask.
Who sound like a nice day i know this wk as gone so fast cant believe am bk to work on mon :( well I feeling a bit down today he book the same wk off but end up work at home most of the so he's ask me to get a sitter for Ellie so we can go out so he most of realise am not happy x


----------



## skweek35

Kim, 
What a shame he had to work most of the week! But really sweet that he made the effort to make things up to you! Hope you had a good night out! 

Well sunday is here already and I still have so much work to do today! Oh and so much on tellie! boohoo. 
I had better get the work done now! 

Hope you have a good day and even better week back at work


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla I know I can't believe it Sunday already it gone far too quick lol,
Well my mum had Ellie lastnite so we went out for something to eat n a few drink which was really nice some our time n just chillied out today Ellie bathed and ready for school 2moro lol 
Hope u have a good wk bk at school too :) x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla how u doing? How was your first wk bk at school 
My wk been ok so far am due on any day so it just a waiting game again lol x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla hope ure okie? 
Well I came on yesterday so a bit down but on to next month is what am doing lol X


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, had a good week back at school. Its just been really really busy! had very little time to relax over the past few days and really feeling it today! Really tired! 
:hugs: to AF showing up! :flower: 

Can hardly believe my 12 week scan is this week! Roll on Wednesday!! 

Hope you have a good week


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi thank u but am okie just month on to next month, I've been lookin at conceive plus n another one called zestica that met to be good for poor motility so am going to try on of these this month, am glad ure first wk went good
My god that gone fast but I bet u can't wait
Let me know what they say?
Hope ure well? x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla well I hope uve had a good week n feeling okie? 
Well it my birthday 2moro 33 so am going out for a meal and few drink with the oh so am looking forward to that :) we've had a busy few day at work so am glad for the rest lol x


----------



## skweek35

:cake: Happy Birthday to you! :cake: 
Hope you have a fab day and your OH spoils you rotten!! 

AFM - had scan done on Wendesday morning - all went well. Baby was very active to start with, but seems to settle for most of the measurements. After about 10 minutes it decided that it had had enough, turned over (to face my back) and went to sleep!!! 
The sonographer had to wake it up as it was in the wrong position for the last measurement! 
Here are 2 of the scan pics. 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg 

In both of these pics the baby has its hands behind its head! Very laid back! Just love it!! 
My mom seems to think its a girl. Will have to wait and see what it is. 8 weeks to the next scan. 

Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi thank u , yes it was a good day n night just chilling today 
Aww they look really good pic of the baby or bless in the 2nd pic I love it
who I bet u can't wait to find out then u start to spend some money lol
Hope you have a good wkend too x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Glad you had a relaxing and enjoyable time for your birthday! 

Yes we cant wait to find out what we are having! I will most definitely hit the shops after that scan! So much will need to be done after that scan. Decide on nursery theme, choose names, buying nursery furniture! So much to do! 
Hope you have a good week!


----------



## kjfrost79

Lol yes it will be so much fun for u, I would love it that why I like spend my money on Ellie n my soon to be godson :) 
Hope u have a good wk too x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hiya how u doing hope uve had a good wk? 
Well I've got to work 2moro :( cant wait but on the plus side am out with the girls 2moro
night so I can't wait for that


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim 
yes had a good week although it was so busy!! Glad its a long weekend now and I have extra time to relax. 
Have another really busy week ahead of me!! Taking 4 kids to The Aquatic Olympic Centre!! All 4 are soo excited and cant wait to get there. Even though we have to meet at school at 6:45am!! They dont care! Its a once in a lifetime oportunity for them! esp seeing that most of them are from disadvantaged families! 
Have fun at work tomorrow and enjoy a night out with girls!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla work was okie for a Sunday lol but yes it was very good nite with the girls had way too many shots am shock that alive today but am okie just tired I know am glad I don't have to work till thurs.
I've got my date for the lap its the 24th may so at last we will find out why am in so much pain when I ovulate 
Hope you've had nice wkend x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
good that you had a fab night out with the girls. 
lucky you that you dont have to work till Thursday!! I'm soooo jealous!! 

But then again I'm soo looking forward to Wednesday!! 
Take things easy today


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi I didn't even get off the sofa I was that tired well it my own fault for not getting in till half 2 lol, well have a fab time n try to rest as much as you can x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks hun. 
I dont know who had more fun - me or the kids! It was really good to have been in the Olympic city! That place is huge! It took us a good 25 minutes to walk from the bus park to the Aquatic Centre! But just our luck, the Aquatic Centre had to be on the OTHER side of the O-city! 

Hope you've had a good week. Glad its the weekend! 
Time to catch up on sleep, shopping, oh and work


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yeah am good ta am having a nice chilled day Ellie had a sleep over at her uncle Darren 
so am just waiting for her to come home lol, yep it been a good wk work been busy 
Who it defo sound like u had fun lol
Have a nice wkend and catch up with ure sleep x


----------



## skweek35

Hi there 

Well I think I caught up on the sleep now to tackle the hunger!! just cant seem to eat enough today!! 
So glad the weather is looking really good today but dont know how much of it I will get to enjoy. Got so much school work to get through today! 
But watching F1 with DF at the mo. Will have to get my butt in gear to get the work done in a mo. 
Hope you get to enjoy the weather and the rest of the weekend


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi yes had a good wkend went clothies shopping yest n then chillied out n I had a hol day today so I went to see my friend n her kids then drop Ellie of at karate so now am chilling off to see mum 2moro am due on any day now so am eating loads of crap food I can find :) 
Hope u have a good week x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
had a good start to the week. Went out with DF last night to Bluewater and then to start researching buggys at mothercare. We really liked the Oyster buggys. But have just been offered SIL's one buggy. 
Will have to play around with it next time we are at the inlaws house and see if it fits into my boot. 
Looking forward to the weekend - hair appointment on Saturday and then baby and toddler show on Sunday. 

hope you have a good weekend


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi I'm Aimee I'm ttc baby # 2 we hav bin trying since sept 2010 although we had a 4 month break at the beginning of this yr. starting to get down in the dumps n very frustrated ! Iv been following the site for a year or so but never posted until today. Looking forward to having people to talk too :thumbup:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla who very good I know o love looking at new pram too went the other day with friend cause she need a new one cause 1yr old is a little fatty n need a bigger one lol, but he's cute with tho 
Nothing much planed this wkend just doing hair on sat my pocket money to spend 
roll next thurs when I have lap done cause we didn't really try this month with me having that done
Hope u have a good wkend x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi aimee welcome yes I know how you feel with been nearly trying for 2yr in oct so yep it does get u down esp when my oh got a low count/motility n we don't get help cause we've got children to other ppl chat to us any time u want :) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

It's rubbish nt bein able to hav help ttc second babies . My oh has low count n I hav poly cystic so we don't make a good match in the fertility dept :winkwink: good to know iv not got people to chat too thanx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Welcome Ttc! great to see someone else in here 

Kim - I had my hair done today - feeling more human again! Always love getting my hair done! Even just someone playing with my hair is good!! 
Got Kent baby and toddler show we are going to tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to that one as I'm not sure I will be up to going to london at the end of Oct as I'm due in Nov! I'll be huge by then!! 

Ttc - I so know how you feel! It can get really frustrating. I also have PCOS. It took us almost a year to get our BFP and I think its only because I had an HSG scan done back in January. I'm expecting, if I dont start TTCing for #2 almost straight after this one I will really struggle again. 

Hope you both have a great weekend


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Amazing what a hair cut can do it always makes me feel pampered &#128516;. Congrats on the bfp bet ur very excited . Glad to c a happy outcome it makes me more positve. I forgot how crazy ttc makes u&#128547;.


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Oh and I'm Aimee btw :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi and welcome again Aimee! :wave: 

Yup, any form of pampering for me! bring it on!! Love it - as long as it doesnt hurt me or tickle my back too much!! :haha: 

Yup, TTCing can drive us crazy some days! I remember all to well being on the verge of giving up just a few months back! long story there but I had just had enough and was feeling rather sorry for myself! 
Hang in there Aimee - You will get your bfp soon!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla who sound like uve had good few day I know it nice getting ure hair done my need doing n either tho I work in a hairdressers it hard to get it cut lol, well me n Ellie had a girls shopping day today so it was spent more on her then me again lol but she worth it :) 

Hi aimee yes it bad when they don't help you out but we will have to keep trying lol

Well I've on got to work Monday then I go in for my laparoscopy done on Thursday so at least we will find why am in so much pain when I ovulate 

Hope u ladies have a good wkend :) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi I'm working today boo! Hope the lap goes well fingers crossed nothing wrong they say they can sometimes help clear ur tubes n help with fertility for 3 months. I had one done befor I had Lydia but Can't remember wen I had it done as to how close it was to conceiving :/ think I'm ovulating today but not sure lol iv got symptoms ie dull ache and stringy discharge (tmi sorry) but couldn't figure out if the ov stick was positive or not they r so confusing :) the line was there but I wasnt sure how close it was to the control line so gonna try again tomorrow. I wil just bd lots these next few days just in case! Hope uv all had a good weekend looking forward to summer next week :)


----------



## skweek35

HI ladies, 

Yes, had a good few days. The baby show this morning was more aimed at parents not really at pregnancy. Just dont know if there are any more baby shows around before the end of Oct! Think I might be a bit big to want to walk around london and a huge baby show that close to the end of my pregnancy. 
Oh well will just have to do a bit of research and see what else I can find. 
Hope the lap goes well on Thursday. FXed they either find nothing or something that is easily remedied! 

Aimee - Boohoo to having to work. What sort of work do you do? 
Where about do you live? 
Sounds like you are OVing! get BDing hun!! 
I used the cheap OPK's during most of the month, then when I thought the OPK was +'ve or close to +'ve I would pull out the digi OPK's to double check. You cant go wrong with a glaring smiley face!! 
Summer - bring it on!! I could sooo do with reminding of what summer should be like - I'm from South Africa so really missing the warm weather at the mo! We get warmer weather from Oct - April --> so a good 7 months of the year! Unlike here - about 2 months if we are really lucky and most of that is spread out too! boohoo I want warm weather


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

That's a shame about the baby show but I agree it prob won't b what you want to be doing so close to giving birth! Any advice or tips just ask will b happy to share my rights and wrongs from wen I had Lydia. I'm from just outside Nottingham and I'm a radiographer. How about u? I mite try the digital tests wen I'm ovulating thets a good idea coz they r def too expensive to do regularly. U must really miss the south Africa weather we prob have as much rain here as south africa have sun :)


----------



## skweek35

I live just south of the Thames River - Gravesend. I am currently teaching a year 4 class. Hoping to take this class up as I will only be teaching the first term back. I hoping to take mat leave from end of Oct. SO no point in getting a new class for 6 or 7 weeks. Wont be fair on the kids. 
Yup, but talking about the rain - I've had enough of that stuff to last a year! Bring on the sunshine! I'm looking a whiter shade of pale!! :haha:


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Yeah i agree would make sense to go bk to the same group for the few weeks. according to the weather man it's going to b nice from tues so fingers crossed we can start getting some colour back. I'm going to fuerteventura on the 7 th of June for a relaxing hol to hopefully take my mind off ttc for a bit. Will c if the old wife's tales of taking ur mind of it work lol! X


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Confused :/ did the ov test this morning and it was a def negative :( so either my surge only lasted a day yesterday or I totally misread it :( also the symptoms I had yesterday hav gone . Will c if I get them all again around day 25 and test again . I was reading last note about the sperm meets egg plan mite Giv it a go next month. Hav any of u herd about it?


----------



## skweek35

Yup I attempted that plan for a few months but didnt catch the eggy in those months. It was a half hearted attempt though - so didnt accurately follow it and therefore obviously missing the most fertile moment. 

Well all I can say at this stage - 1 day down - 4 to go!!! Just glad today is over. Its been a rough one with the class. 7 schools days till a week off! YAY YAY!!!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Mite give it a go although not sure if I can manage bd every other day :wacko:Hubby will think Xmas has come early lol:happydance: bet u can't wait till a week off make sure u plan lots of chillin! Iv loved the bit of sun tonight managed to set up Lydia's new play house with lots of toys from in the house . We now have our dinning room bk it's no longer a play room :happydance:X


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies thank u am a bit nervous bout having it done am a big softy when it come to pain lol,but it will be nice to find out why am in pain tho. Well am not bk to work till the 7th June so I hope am feeling better next wk to enjoy my wk off work.
I would defo give the egg meet sperm plan but I could never figure out when I ovulate or if I did 
Hope u are both enjoying the sunshine it been nice to wear some summer clothie not winter one lol :)
Aww Carla bet u can't wait to have a wk off school just think it won't be long till u break up for the 6wk hol . X


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

TTC - DF was one very happy man when we attempted EMSP. BDing that often - he never complained!! 

Kim - You lucky lady to have a week off now! I could do with some more time off at the mo - so much house work to catch up with. 
I'm loving this warm weather! On playground duty tomorrow -Much better than the poor teacher who had to stand out in the cold on Monday morning!


----------



## kjfrost79

Lol I know I would love to be outside too when it like this but I've got to be careful cause I alway get prickly heat :( but I just hope it carry on into next wk when am off thomlol,
Well am getting a little nervous now my friend was laughing at me today cause ive got to go with no make-up on n I never leave the house without it on haha x
Hope ure both well x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi ladies I'm loving all this sunny weather it best continue into the weekend because I'm away in Leeds on a hen do. U will b fine with the lap I remember it feeling like period pain whilst they were doing it and felt a bit tender for the rest of the day but it was nothing unbearable u will b fine :) prickly heat isn't good wen it's this hot bet its horrid . Iv decided I want to b a builder or gardener in the summer so I can enjoy the sunshine :) although I would b rubbish at it coz I can't even keep conifers alive :)


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies well I've had my lap n dye done felt crapy yest when I got home but am just tender today n my stomach swallow too but they told me that they remove the endometriosis which is good so we will just have to wait n see now 
Hope u are both well :) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Ah bless u hunny get lots of rest And hope u feel better fast. Glad to hear they found something at least u know y u ere getting the pain now. Fingers crossed a baby will follow soon :) sending lots of baby dust :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Kim- Hope you are feeling better now. Good to hear they got to the bottom of all the pain! FXed removing the endo is all the treatment you need to create the optomim enviroment to get your BFP soon! Rest up and hope you are feeling better soon 

TTC - Hope you are having fun in Leeds on the hen weekend! 

AFM - I managed to get my hands on a doppler yesterday! Turns out a friend had one! YAY!! I have used it once and managed to find the babies heartbeat for about 3 seconds! So feeling a lot more relaxed! at least now I dont have to wait till I see my MW to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies thank u am getting there finally got shower today still in pain now n again n my belly button really hurt but am getting there.
Hope you have a fab time in Leeds 
Aww carla that well good u can listen to ure baby heartbeat when ever u like now that well good :):) x have a fab wkend x


----------



## skweek35

Good to hear you are getting better. Make sure you rest loads and OH does all the house work! haha


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla lol I wish he would but at at least I've got Ellie for that she been a star for the last few days :) x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies hope ure both well,
Well my belly button is still sore it doing my head in but at least am not bk to work till thurs feel like I've been off forever lol x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Hope you are both making the most of the looooong weekend!! 

Kim - hope you are much better! Bet Ellie is glad to be on holiday again!! 

TTC - hope you are well 

AFM - I saw the MW on Thursday afternoon. All is well. I will have to see the consultant to discuss delivery options because of my coxydenia. This might mean that its a straight c-section or attempt natural. Just dont want to land up with an emergancy c-section because of the coxydenia! 
Heard babies heartbeat - averaging a strong 134 beats per minute. Now just waiting for my 20 week scan date to come through. Hopefully get that by the end of the week. Then we will hopefully find out if we are team pink or blue. 

other than that - landed up at the doctors on Wednesday afternoon with an infection in sweat glands in my right arm pit! on anti-B's for the next week! still waiting for them to kick in!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi glad ur feeling a bit better hopefully the belly button pain will improve . Glad ur little lady is being good for u and lookin after u :) . 

Glad everything went well with the midwife exciting about listening to the heart beat I loved that wen I was pregnant.
Can't wait to find out what ur having I don't like it wen people don't find out , I'm too impatient :/ 

I'm down in the dumps today started with brown spotting yesterday and today :( think af is on its way ! Booooo mayb next month.
Iv just found out I've got over active thyroid so mayb that's y we r havin trouble ttc.

Xxx


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies well my belly button is still cause me pain going bk to dr to see if they sort it out ive had enough now:( 

Aww Carla that sound well good when u hear the heartbeat, n find what ure having u will defo have to give us address so I can sent u something :) N yes Ellie love been off school but am bk to work on thurs boo lol

Aww sorry that af is on it way u can have the fun making one next month tho lol, have they said what they are going to with the thyroid? 
Hope uve both had a good wkend :) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Rubbish u r still having pain fingers crossed the dr can giv u something :) .
Yeah will hav to enjoy more trying. Af is in full force now I had 4 days light brown (sorry if tmi) and got all excited that it mite b implantation but it's def not now :( . We go away thurs so a bit of retail therapy may do the trick . 
Let us know how u get on at the dr. X


----------



## skweek35

TTC - hope you are feeling better. I so know your frustration and dissappointment you are feeling! But just remember that there is always next cycle and you get to enjoy another glass of wine or your choice of alcohol! 

Kim - Hope the doc can offer some advice and explanation to that pain. 

AFM - had a good weekend. But a very busy next 3 days. Dentist, school work, house work and shopping to fit in! DF's birthday next weekend and need to get everything sorted before work next week. Just not sure what to get him. Its the same issue every Christmas and birthday with him TBH!! He is not into any gadgets or specific hobbies. Although he does enjoy spending lots of time on his PC! He has asked for new headphones so he will be getting those. Now just to do some research to find and order them! 
Hope you are enjoying the school holidays


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

I have a glass of wine in my hand right now Carla that is one of the plus sides I suppose :) . It was my hubbys birthday sat and he was the same he did t want anything I ended up getting him 3 tickets to the horse races on family day! Peppy pig is there so not sure if it's actually a present for him or Lydia :winkwink: .
How's u and baby are u still enjoying listening to the heart beat. Sounds like u r busy busy . X


----------



## skweek35

Good girl!! please have a glass for me too sometime please! 
Peppa Pig - hmmm am sure both will love the trip! 
Yes very busy at the mo, even though I'm on holiday. between all the shopping, house work and school work got enough to keep me busy for at least 2 weeks!! 

Speaking of all that work I had better get a move on and try to crack that list!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Seen as u asked so nicely I will hav a glass for u tonight :thumbup:


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies well I've been to dr it turn out that I've got infection so he give some antibiotic n cream to put on it do hopefully it will start to feel better soon it just stupid thing like wearing tight clothiers n bending down that hurt the more, but am bk to work after 2wk off am so not looking forward to that lol

Sorry af got u but the glass of wine sound good to me but the trip this wkend sound fab when Ellie was little little she love peppa pig so I bet will be fun for Lydia :)

Carla sound like busy wk for but just remember to take easy as well ;) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Ah at least u can hopefully start getting better now they hav given u something for it. 
We go next weekend to c peppa . Off on holiday tomorrow :) :happydance: . Although just had a panick as Lydia fell out of bed n bust her lip and grazed her head :( panick over though after a big cuddle and a dummy she fell to sleep n seems ok . 
U two get lots of rest :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, Hope you are feeling much better these days. 

TTC - presume AF has gone by now and you are gearing up for OV time! 

AFM - So its back to school on Monday for Ellie - oh yes and me too! boohoo Although saying that I am sooo bored tonight as there in nothing on tellie and DF is busy on his PC again trying to get a business of some sort started. He would love to be able to work from home and be his own boss! 
So maybe time for me to get back to work. I have even started looking into possible nursery designs. We dont even know what we are having yet and I'm only looking at girl things and we have only discussed girl names so far. Maybe I should start thinking about boys names and looking at boys things too? 
Oh and on that note, We finally got the appointment letter through from the hospital to say that our 20 week scan will be on Monday 25th June at 10:25am! So just over 2 weeks to our next scan! YAY!! The TWW has begun all over again! 

I have been really busy this week organising DF's birthday and father's day gifts. His birthday is next Saturday. Have even got him a small pressie from the bump! For Father's day I am making a 'New Daddy tool belt'!! When I saw it I just knew I had to do this for him! 
Here's a link to something similar
https://www.rosemarycompany.com/4943.html 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies yes am feeling loads better thank u 
The end of the sitch hasn't come out yet but it looking better but my af turned up today so at least it didn't mess my period up having that done,
Ttc hope Lydia okie after her fall n I hope u have a nice holiday 
Carla no Ellie not till weds finger cross cause she goes in the dental hosp for teeth taking out n she but to sleep so cant go bk till weds but she not bothered lol more time at home with me lol 
Who I will a look at the site, Ellie doesn't see her dad n I don't either so maybe I can get something for Phil :) x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies hope ure well? n have had good wk? 
Well I've had one of those weeks Ellie went to dental hospital on mon to have 3 teeth n a 4th one put of her gum so she had stitch in her month bless so she was put to sleep which defo not nice seeing them put to sleep well wired but she was very good n brave :) n then bk to work which isn't good at all :( x


----------



## skweek35

Hi Kim, 
Hope Ellie is better now! How are you feeling after your op? The end of the stitch out yet? 

AFM - got a really busy week ahead of me - reports to start and finish as they have to be in by Friday! I have spent most of today sorting out my work laptop as it had spyware. Fortunately DF knows how to get rid of it! YAY 
Will spend tomorrow writing hopefully Literacy and Maths reports! Hopefully get ICT done too. Loads of teachers are saying it didnt take them near as much time as it used to - we have a new report format! YAY!!! 

Other than that - I officially have a bump! Here is a link to the pic 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg

And I can finally feel my baba!! I've been waiting for this tickling sensation - my mom told it WILL feel like that! NOT for me! I had the almost nervous butterfly swooping sensation. Kept me from sleeping this afternoon. Suppose it was my own fault as I had just had some honey - obviously made baba rather hyper! hehe 

Hope you are all well


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Wow Carla that's a perfect bump :) bet u loved feeling baba moving I loved feeling Lydia moving about. Bet ur soo excited about the scan not long now can't wait to c pics. Sounds like ur very busy at work though , the count down to ur Matt leave will start soon :)

Kim hope Ellie is ok better bet it was horrid for u both. How's ur tummy now hopefully lots better.

I had a lovely holiday wasn't happy about the weather I came home too though :( tried to bring the sun back but think it got lost ;)

I've got my blood test Monday for my thyroid check so fingers crossed they giv me some drugs to sort it soon. 

If they get my thyroid sorted n now u r all sorted Kim we mite b able to join you Carla in the baby bump club :)


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Oh and that tool belt looked fab it's a great idea let us know what he thinks of it :)


----------



## skweek35

Will defo let you know what he thinks in the morning - cant wait to give it to him now! 

Its his birthday today and 'Speckle' gave him a safe baby handling tips book! really funny - google it! its classic. DF loved looking through the book this morning. 

How are you doing TTC?


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Wow Carla that's a perfect bump bet u loved feeling baba moving I loved feeling Lydia moving about. Bet ur soo excited about the scan not long now can't wait to c pics. Sounds like ur very busy at work though , the count down to ur Matt leave will start soon 

Kim hope Ellie is ok better bet it was horrid for u both. How's ur tummy now hopefully lots better.

I had a lovely holiday wasn't happy about the weather I came home too though tried to bring the sun back but think it got lost 

I've got my blood test Monday for my thyroid check so fingers crossed they giv me some drugs to sort it soon. 

If they get my thyroid sorted n now u r all sorted Kim we mite b able to join you Carla in the baby bump club


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Don't know y it resent my last message :/ 

I'm good Thanx catchin up on the tv I missed last week :) gonna try the smep this month although only 1 week in and gettin a bit fed up of the planned sex although hubby is not complaining lol I think the technique was def developed by a male scientist lol x


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ttc - loving my bump! have waited years for this bump!! Yes finally feeling baba move, although only recognised the feeling today for the first time. That could be because my mom had me waiting for a tickling fluttery feeling! far from what i'm feeling - more like the nervous butterfly feeling in my lower abdomen! 

as for SMEP - I agree - defo developed by a male! DF was not complaining when we attempted that approach! 

Anways time for sleep here - chat again soon


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Yep I remember it As butterfly feeling . Night and u can call me Aimee btw :)


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies yes Ellie look fab bit sore now n again but she was so brill when she had it done, the end of the sitch hasn't come out but am at dr so I will ask him bout it doing my head but it doesn't hurt n am due to ovulate this wk so we will see if am in pain lol, 
Aww Carla look a that baby bump it so cute not long till u find out whoop whoop lol
Aimee good luck with the blood test n yes that defo sound like a good plan to me xx


----------



## skweek35

hey Kim, Glad to hear that Ellie is on the mend! Yes 7 days and counting!! 

Aimee - He loved it - said it was a silly present and I said yes but I saw the idea and had to put on together for him. He is refusing to wear it though! haha But who would blame him - he has never been into dressing up. hehe


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Sure he will get some use out if it wen baby arrives! :) I was in tesco today and decided not to restock on pregnacare conception and pre seed coz after months of using them with no luck decided to just gofor folic acid tablets which were sooooo much cheaper. But regretting it now lol cant decide if they r just a money makin drug :shrug: . Gonna hav a month doing smep and then hav a few months of nature doin it's own thing :wacko: lol. 
Anyways I'm havin a relaxing bubble and candle bath with a vino and gonna start reading the fifty shades of grey book coz everyone on my face book is raving about it so gonna c what all the fuss is about :)
Hope u both had a good weekend xx


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi Carla whoop whoop getting close now but ure well giddy :) and finally the stich as come out lol, hope ure well?x

Amiee I know how u feel bout buying all these drugs it does my head in too I wish it just happen, who I've just started reading that download it on my iPad n it she'll good cant stop reading it defo downloading the other 2 it been on my Facebook too hope ure well too c


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hey ladies hope ur all ok. Carla I bet ur mega excited today make sure u send us a pic. Can't wait to find out what it is. Hope uv both had a good weekend x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Yes I'm really excited to find out now! 
FXed this lil baba works with us tomorrow and we get a good look! 

Spent the afternoon with a friend who tends to spend a lot of time with my mom too. She asked me how my mom is with me now that I have a bump. I told her that I have kind of avoided my mother because I saw too much of her last weekend and on Sunday she must have touched my bump no less than 3 times!!! and she is not gentle!! Every opportunity she gets to touch my bump she takes it! 
My friend said that when she was pregnant recently my mom would constantly 'rub' her bump. Now unfortunately for my friend, she suffered a ruptured membrane and still looks 6 months pregant although her son is already 6 months old. As a result of the ruptured membrane, her bump was constantly sore and anyone rubbing or even touching her bump would be painful! 
So at least I have someone who sympathises with me!! I am so grateful that one person understands!! 
Unfortunately I will not be able to get away with not seeing her for the rest of the pregnancy. Have to see her tomorrow night as I really want to tell my dad in person. Dont think it is right to punish my dad for what my dad is doing. Might chat to him again and ask him to say something to my mom. 
I understand she is just excited but she has to calm down!! 

Sorry for the rant! 

I have just downloaded all 50 shades books!! Now just to find the time to start reading them now. 
Might have to put another book down for now and get my other book finished to start this one now! 
Too many books to read now!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Oh Carla it's good to rant that's what we r here for so we can rant moan cry n cheer :) I remember how annoying it was havin people touching my bump all the time especially old women in the street who I didn't know! Just tell people u don't like it n they should listen or at least calm it down :) lots of fuzzy drinks n choc tomorrow to get baby jumping for pictures :)


----------



## skweek35

Thanks hun!!! 
Fizzy drink - got enough of that here but as for the choc ... DF just finished the last of the choc's this afternoon!! boohoo! 
Apparently cold water just before walking in for the scan works well too - or at least better than nothing. It worked for a bit last time and after 10 minutes baba had had enough and went to sleep! haha 
Hope its stays awake and is active for us tomorrow!


----------



## skweek35

:cloud9::happydance:PINK:happydance::cloud9:​


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Wow a little lady :) big congrats hun u now hav a best friend for life :) can we c a pic ? Xxx


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Kim just spotted u said u were on fb my face book name is Aimee Mosley was hall . Add me if u want . U too Carla if ur on fb xx


----------



## skweek35

Will add pics as soon as I can get them scanned in - might only be tomorrow night


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi Carla how did it go at ur mums mon night was she a bit calmer ? I'm suffering with ovulation sickness today which I get every month n convince myself everytime that it's mornin sickness :( gotta b good n not do a test this month coz Iv wasted soooooo much money doing them :/ 
Hope ur both ok xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Yes Monday night went well thanks. Here are the pics 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Genderrevealcake1.jpg 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Genderrevealcake3.jpg


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Oh wow that's great idea and looks scrumy wish u could send cake by email :) where's the baby pic :)


----------



## skweek35

Havent scanned them yet. Will see if DF can scan and email them quickly for me.


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Ok hun. I'm havin a stressful evening! Trying to get Lydia to give her dummy up :/ ov just put her to bed n she's crying lots :( really wanna give in but know ov gotta do it at done point :/ don't no what to do wish super nanny was on speed dial lol x


----------



## skweek35

Oh my hun! I so feel for you. My brother and SIL only just got my nephew to give up his dummy this past Christmas. He had to give his dummies to Santa in exchange for a pressie. 

Here is one of the scan pics - finally Sorry I kept falling asleep tonight. Think the house may be a bit tooo hot for me! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/pinkbow.jpg


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

She's gorgeous cute little lips and long legs. Bet ur sooooooo excited. This heat is making me tired too x


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies am sorry I haven't been on much just going through some rubbish at home with him n trying for a baby may not happen:( but we will see what happens over the wkend can't talk just yet when weve both got work next day 
Amiee I will try n find u cause I could find carla lol my full names his Kimberley frost if u can find me 

Carla aww that brill a girl welcome to out world better u can't wait to go out n buy loads of girls things 

Hope ure both well :) x


----------



## skweek35

yup, she was curled up in a ball for most of the scan. So cute!! 

Yup I think I'm heading to bed now where its cooler! Might attempt to read a few pages on my book tonight! 
I had planned on ironing - but not in this heat!! And definitely not tomorrow night either - may attempt ironing on Friday night when its expected to be cooler


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

What's ur pic hun? And sorry to hear things aren't good at home remember we r always here if u need a chat x


----------



## kjfrost79

Aimed what is ure profile picture please think I may have found u 
Carla what is ure pic to see if I can find u too lol :) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Wearing a black n white striped dress and I'm holding lydi she's wearing a colorful dress


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Well got my results bk ov got high tsh levels the dr said iv gotta go for more tests in dec to c if they hav sorted themselves out! Dec seems ages away! She said it shouldn't affect my fertility but I stupidly googled wen I got home n found that it can affect fertility ahhhhhhh new I shouldn't of looked. So now I'm all confused so decided to hav some wine lol :) she said if I'm not pregnant by dec she will do more tests hope ur both ok. Kim did u figure out which one I was on fb?


----------



## skweek35

Good question - what is my current profile pic? Had to log in to check - 12 week scan pic is my profile pic. 
Will see if I can find you ladies too 

Aimee - FXed you dont need the further investigations. FXed your thyroid doesnt cause any issues and is back to normal soon!


----------



## skweek35

Found you Aimee!! 
Now to find Kim


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

:thumbup:Well done yeah now for Kim :)


----------



## skweek35

I have tried to find her soo many times. Just cant seem to find her


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Strange mayb if I was easy to find she can add me n then find u through me :)


----------



## kjfrost79

Lol I most be hidden well I've sent Aimee a friend request so now maybe me n u Carla can find each other haha :) 
No I've tired to talk to him but he just shut down why are men pian in bum when it come to talking 
Hope ure both well :) x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Ah Kim ur right men really r rubbish at talking things through ! Keep tryin n hopefully he will listen. Hope u get things sorted.

Strange knowing what u both look like now :) 

I'm findin it very hard not to do a test this month iv got about 10 days till af n I do this every month! I was adamant I wasn't gonna test this month coz if the thousands I'm wasting on tests lol . But I can def c me cavin in this month  x


----------



## skweek35

Finally Kim We have linked up!! after all this time I couldnt find you! 
Thanks Aimee for helping us! 

I so agree right now with men being a pain in the bum! I just want to go away for a few days and cant get DF to agree on anything! If it was up to him he wouldnt go anywhere! This is just frustrating me endlessly!! I suppose I am more sensitive at the mo and that doesnt help! :grr:


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Glad I could b of assistance :) it can b my Thanku for letting me join ur group :) 

Men they r useless lol! Can't live with them can't live without them ! 

Book it and surprise him that's what I do :)


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Only just spotted ur getting married this yr Carla :) u hav got an exciting yr x


----------



## skweek35

Yes wedding date is set for 6th April next year. Cant wait for it now!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Oh yeah next yr not this yr lol I forget that we r half way through this yr :) ur little lady will look so gorgeous in a little dress. Hav u got much ready yet x


----------



## skweek35

Mainly just nappies for now. I have a few items, but trying to resist buying too much as a colleague has loads of baby girl clothes that she is passing on to me. So wanting to see what she has and waiting for my babyshower before buying much more. 

Need to start looking at furntiure now that I know what I want the nursery to look like. But really need to clear out the spare room before I can buy the furniture. That is the summer holidays job for me! and what a job it will be too!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Busy busy then. I would advice u not to get furniture from mamas n papas we did n so do a few friends and it's all falling to pieces! 

That's good that uv got some hand me down clothes. My friends little girl is 1 year than lydi and she still gets get hand me downs it savesa fortune n they aren't in them for long :) 

How ru 2 anyway did u hav a good weekend ? 

Kim r things any better at home, hav u managed to get Phil to listen?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Yes had a good weekend thanks. Was a lovely relaxing one for once. 

Have been looking at furniture from babiesRus. There is one particular set that I really like but not sure if we should get the lighter or darker version. Will just wait till we decide which bedding set to get.


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

I ccthe holiday is booked. Fab decision Iv always wanted to go to Paris . Bet yr lookin forward to it. 
Hope ur both ready for the weekend hav u got any plans?


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, 
Yes so glad the holiday is finally booked and really looking forward to getting the next 2 weeks over with! 
I'm so ready for the weekend!! Got a hair appointment tomorrow and need to find a birthday present for my father. So that means a trip to Bluewater. Bring on a shopping trip of note! I can see a few more Maternity clothes being purchased too!! Oh and a few clothes for Speckle too of course! 
2 weeks till summer holidays! bring it on!


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies sorry I've been away yes we've talk some more n we just need to try A bit hard to do more as a couple otherwise we won't last so we've had a good wkend n 21th July will have been together for 2yr so are going out grandma booked to have Ellie let the romance began lol but were not trying at the mo for a baby with the way we are plus af got me this wkend 

I know Carla I can't believe we couldnt find each other n as soon as Amiee come we find each other lol
Hope ure both well :) x
N Ellie is counting the day till she break up from school can't believe she will go into yr6


----------



## skweek35

Counting down to holidays - 9 more school wake ups!! Now whose counting?? :haha::haha::haha: I'm really looking forward to my holidays. We have just booked out Paris holiday. We leave early on Sunday 22nd and back late on Thursday 16th July. 
Then holiday mission will be to clear out and sort the nursery! 

But good thing we finally found each other on FB!! 
Good to hear you and OH are working things out. Show him how much you love him. Hope you manage to patch things up. 

Aimee - How you doing?


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi ladies glad ur both ok. Kim that's a great idea to spend some more couple time together it's def something we r all guilty of not doing enough.
Glad things seem better between u both.

:witch: arrived this morning . I'm actually not as down as I normally am although last night I had a huge argument with Phil coz he sold a basketball net we had won at a raffle without asking me. I didn't even want the bloody basket ball net lol! It was either a hormonal moment or the fact that I may have been a little mad at af and took it out at him :) whoops . After sleeping on the argument I now feel very silly. Not seen Phil since I stormed into the spare room last night. Not sure what I will say to him wen he gets home from work :/ !

Iv had a busy weekend had a big family charity party with 500 people at the weekend lots of family friends were there as well. I got a bit fed upon everyone asking if we were havin another baby soon ! I got a bit rude towards the end so will prob not b the favorite daughter in law :/

Anyway sorry to rant! Bet u wish u hadn't asked how I was now :)

Xxxx


----------



## skweek35

Not at all Aimee! This is what we are around here for! Rant away if you need to! 

Sounds like the party went down well! 

Just relaxing and enjoying being kicked! she sure is active tonight! loving it!!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Thanx wish I had come on here and ranted earlier feel better already . :):thumbup:

Ah bless it's the best feeling in the world enjoy every kick and punch :)she's prob practicing her dancing skills :)


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Oh and talking of romantic trips away me n Phil r coming down to ur neck of the woods in sept for our 5th wedding anniversary . I hav family in chislehurst so we r planning a long weekend in a hotel and gonna visit London zoo and hamleys . I'm a big kid at heart :)


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies yes we are defo good at the mo but we need some us time so a wk on sat bet hurry up lol 
Carla your defo counting down till u break up lol n so it Ellie she can't wait to go in yr6 
but the scary thing she had sex eduction last wk so there been lot of question bout it now 
Aww bless I love it when used to kick n move 
Amiee I can't believe ure partner called Phil too yes defo come on here to rant I've been really calm this time round x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Yeah 2 Phil's :) . I'm not doin very well at all this month my hormones r crazy I'm snappin at everyone! Think I need to lock myself in a room for the next 6 days lol. I'm not even sure if it's coz I'm mad that iv started and not got a :bfp: because I don't really feel that dissapointed this month but something is def bothering me? Hopefully just hormones :)
It's this time of yr that i wish I was a teacher (this is the only time ) I wouldn't hav the patience to b a teacher. 

Oh and I'm now lying in bed with all the windows open freezing to death. All because a friend gave me a bottle of rose oil because she said it was good wen ttc.she advised me to put a drop in the bath. The bottle never Made it to the bathroom though! I just opened it to hav a smell and a spider ran across the bed which made me jump like hell and throw the whole contents of the bottle all over the bed! My bedroom now stinks! 

Glad ur both ok xxx


----------



## skweek35

HAHA :rofl: to the rose water/spider incident! :rofl: 

Kim - ooohh dont you just love Sex ed time of year? teehee If you want to get her a book I would highly recomment "What's happening to me(Girl's edition)" Realy good book. Just ordered both boys and girls books for our year 6 classes. 

Yup just 6 more wake ups till school holidays start! :wohoo: 

Just sitting here loving feeling Specke moving loads tonight! Just looking forward to the day when DF can feel her kicking!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

My room still stinks lol! I will end up with triplets if the old wife's tale is true about rose oil :) ! 

How many weeks r u now? It shouldn't b long befor he gets to feel kicks. I think I was about 22wks wen Phil first felt lydi .

Not many more get ups now then! Hopefully the rain stops for the holidays . When r u off to Paris?


----------



## skweek35

I'm 24 weeks tomorrow! can't believe it some days but other days I dont feel pregnant at all. 
only 5 more school wake ups!! YAY YAY!!! one more week to go. There is sooo much going on this last week that there will be hardly any time to do any work! Just focusing on finishing off their chair projects. Might look at something else olympics related if time allows. 
Leaving Sunday 22nd at 8am! so just over a week till we go! I can't wait now. I think everything is organised; hotels and transport - check, travel insurance - check, Moulin Roughe tickets - check, EU medical cards - check! Will make sure I pack in my maternity notes. I think thats it for now.


----------



## kjfrost79

Hi ladies 
Carla thank u I will defo look at that book, hope u have a fab time away :) 
Amiee lol I hate when spiders make u jump when we cam home lastnite there was one on the wall there defo getting bigger lol hope the smell finally gone lol x


----------

